# Funcom trennt sich von einigen Mitarbeiter



## Tiegars (25. November 2008)

Moin Leute,

so wie offiziellen Forum zu lesen ist trennt sich Funcom von einigen Mitarbeiter:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...423#post1089423

Wie vor einigen Tagen zu lesen war wurden 70% des Kundenservice- und Qualitätssicherungsteam entlassen in den USA. Nun hat es auch Europa erwischt. Schade finde ich zum einen das Leute gehen müssen die eigentlich sich sehr für Community eingesetzt haben.  Wieviele es sind ist noch nicht bekannt.  Die Gründe die da gennant werden sind ja zum einen die Kosten anzupassen an den aktuellen Spielerzahlen. Somit kann man daraus folgern das die Leute die an AOC arbeiten immer kleiner wird. Ist eine logische Folgerung durch die sinkende Abozahlen. Ich dachte immer ich hätte sehr falsch gelegen dadurch weil viele hier mir das Gegenteil beweisen wollten aber die Nachrichten bestätigen nun meine Befürchtungen. Daraus wird resultieren das die Entwicklung von AOC noch langsamer voran gehen wird. Ich weiss wie das ist wen man Leute entlässt die anderen Mitarbeiter werden dadurch demotiviert somit sit das wie eine Lawine das eines nach dem anderen bringt.

Eigentlich muss man erwähnen das es schade ist das ein Spiel mit so viel Potential einfach nicht ein Marktführer wird. Würde man dieses geniale Spiel von einer anderen Firma weiterentwickeln lassen wäre ich überzeugt würde es noch ein Kassenschlager werden. Aber durch die massiven und marginalen Fehler die Funcom gemacht haben, war nichts anderes zu erwarten. Am besten wäre es gewesen wenn die Grafiker und die Komponisten die überhand für die Entwicklung genommen hätten. Man merkt nämlich mit wieviel Liebe diese Leute das Spiel diesgnd und komponiert haben.

 Wir werden sehen was die Zukunft aussehen wird.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Mordrach (25. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> ...
> Daraus wird resultieren das die Entwicklung von AOC noch langsamer voran gehen wird
> ...



Wohl kaum, da der Kundenservice in den USA absolut gar nichts mit der Entwicklung des Spiels, welche in Norwegen stattfindet, zu tun hat.


Ausserdem gibt es diese "News" schon seit gestern Abend auf der Buffed Startseite: 

http://www.buffed.de/news/8151/age-of-cona...rung-bei-funcom

Dort stehen schon über 28 Meinungen zu dem Thema, besser man diskutiert bzw. flamed dort weiter...


----------



## Tiegars (25. November 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, da der Kundenservice in den USA absolut gar nichts mit der Entwicklung des Spiels, welche in Norwegen stattfindet, zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> Ausserdem gibt es diese "News" schon seit gestern Abend auf der Buffed Startseite:
> ...


Das ist mir schon klar nur es geht um die Motivation der Mitarbeiter. Meinst du nicht das Mitarbeiter die in einem Unternehmen arbeiten bei den Leute entlassen werden andere Motivation haben als die anderen? Grundsätzlich ist das nie gut für ein Unternehmen. Und meistens springen dann die guten Leute ab und suchen sich einen anderen Herausfroderung. Darum meine Aussage. Wobei wen man sich die Autohersteller anschaut gehst denen nicht besser. Ausserdem habe ich nicht geflamed und wäre froh wen man es hier in diesem Thread auch ned macht.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Lurka (25. November 2008)

Funcom muss halt Kosten einsparen und sowas schlägt sich nunmal erst bei entlassungen nieder. Ist traurig aber wahr. Ich denke FC hat erkannt das AoC nicht das Anfangs kalkulierte Pensum einfährt, ergo werden Stellen gekürzt.
Lachen muss ich nur wenn das jemand mit der Finanzkrise bzw. gefallener Kaufkraft argumentiert. Da kann das ganze so schön schreiben wie er will, die Finanzkrise hat trotzdem nix mit AoC bzw. FC zu tun, AoC lebt von seinen Abonennten, nicht von der "Kaufkraft".

Ob nun die Entwicklung langsamer voranschreitet kann von uns keiner sagen, höchstens wild spekulieren. Wir haben alle nur die vorgelegte Meldung von Waldgeist, was aber bei FC intern abgeht weiss keiner.


----------



## bullybaer (25. November 2008)

Vermutlich haben Sie auch Leuten aus der europäischen Buchhaltung gekündigt. Zu meinem Erstaunen musste ich 
feststellen, dass mein Account aufgrund einer fehlgeschlagenen Zahlung gesperrt wurde. Ich habe keine Ahnung warum.
Mein Konto ist jedenfalls immer gedeckt und ich konnte auch gar keine Abbuchung feststellen. XD

OK.. kann mal passieren kein Ding. Oder zeigt es, dass in dem Laden mittlerweile einiges drunter und drüber zu gehen scheint? 

Die Ankündigung von Entlassungen ist schon eine Hinweis darauf, dass das Kosten-Umsatzverhältnis vermutlich nicht 
nicht den Wünschen entspricht bzw. auf der derzeitigen Basis nicht zumindest kostendeckend gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Dentus (25. November 2008)

Das ist erst der Anfang vom Ende


----------



## Healor (25. November 2008)

Also ich weiss ja nicht was ihr schon wieder alle habt... ist doch total egal ob die ihre Leute in Amerika entlassen.

Die Server laufen, das Spiel macht Spaß und gut is.

Wer AoC nicht zockt, dem kann die Meldung noch mehr am Hintern vorbeigehn.


----------



## LoserOwner (25. November 2008)

Sodom und Gomorrha!

Die Apokalypse naht!

Die Welt wird untergehen, es gibt kein Entkommen mehr, für niemanden!

Amen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trippleass gnom (25. November 2008)

Funcom reagiert auf die gesunkenen Userzahlen von AOC. In Amerika war AOC schon im Juni leer. In Europa lief es noch etwas länger mit den Accounts (Die Leute sind hier einfach unkritischer).

Sie brauchen für nen paar tausend User keinen Support mehr und deshalb kriegen die Leute vom Support nun ne Kündigung. Funcom will scheinbar demnächst wieder neue Aktien ausgeben, um nicht kaputtzugehen (Siehe Funcom Seite Investor-News). 

Wenn die AOC Userzahlen weiter sinken, wird demnächst der "Waldgeist" Support, Werbung, Boxen auslierfern und Klo-putzen alleine machen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funcom R.I.P. - ein offenes Geheimnis ...

P.S. Bin mal gespannt wie das Buffed weitergeht, wenn kritische User weiterhin bei der Meinungsäußerung behindert werden. Die Werbeeinnahmen von sinkenden Schiffen sind doch keine Zukunftsinvestition???


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> P.S. Bin mal gespannt wie das Buffed weitergeht, wenn kritische User weiterhin bei der Meinungsäußerung behindert werden. Die Werbeeinnahmen von sinkenden Schiffen sind doch keine Zukunftsinvestition???



Ich vermiss auch schon die regelmäßigen Schecks - mein Lamborgini bezahlt sich nicht von selbst.


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2008)

Bei der Meinungsäußerung behindert werden, ihr müsstet Euch mal hören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was in den zuletzt geschlossenen Threads stattgefunden hat, war keine Meinungsäußerung, das hatte mehr den Charakter von Inquisition und Dampfhammermethodik. Im Übrigen können schließlich auch die "Fanbois" ihre Lobhudeleien zu AoC nicht mehr verbreiten doch aus dieser Richtung höre ich bisher noch nichts von wegen Einschränkung der freien Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## Schambambel (25. November 2008)

"Unkraut vergeht nicht." Heißt es so schön. Ich hab keine Bedenken, dass Funcom pleite gehen wird oder sie ihre Spiele vom Markt nehmen. Lange Jahre hatten sie nichts wirklich Gewinnbringendes im Portfolio. Was hat sich da jetzt dran geändert? Nix^^ Die machen einfach weiter wie bisher auch. Irgendwie scheint ja doch immer wieder Kohle in die Firma zu fließen.
Klar, entlassen die jede Menge Mitarbeiter, so macht man das halt mit Leuten, die wirtschaftlich nicht tragbar sind. Das ist schlimm, aber unterm Strich bleiben bei den wenigen Abonnenten vermutlich einfach nicht genug Millionen für die Cheffetage über. In der Computerspiele-Branche würde man dazu sagen: "Business as usual^^"


----------



## Sylvvia (25. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar nur es geht um die Motivation der Mitarbeiter. Meinst du nicht das Mitarbeiter die in einem Unternehmen arbeiten bei den Leute entlassen werden andere Motivation haben als die anderen? Grundsätzlich ist das nie gut für ein Unternehmen. Und meistens springen dann die guten Leute ab und suchen sich einen anderen Herausfroderung. Darum meine Aussage. Wobei wen man sich die Autohersteller anschaut gehst denen nicht besser. Ausserdem habe ich nicht geflamed und wäre froh wen man es hier in diesem Thread auch ned macht.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Hallo,
leider ist es in der freien Wirtschaft so, das man sich unter Umständen von Mitarbeitern trennen muß. Passiert sogar bei Firmen, denen es hervorragend geht (Deutsche Bank etc.) und trotz großer Gewinne. Nun ja, bei Spielerzahlen, die insgesamt unterhalb der Erwartungen von Funcom liegen, war zu erwarten, das Mitarbeiter aus der QM bzw. Support einfach übrig sind. Traurig aber nicht zu ändern. Trotz alledem bin ich nach wie vor optimistisch, da der derzeitige Stand von AOC im Moment schon ziemlich gut ist. 
Mitarbeiter sollten eigentlich von selbst motiviert sein, vor allem in einem kreativen Job - im Gegenteil, manchmal steigert es auch die Motivation der Leute wenn sie sehen, das es schon eine Rolle spielt ob sie Leistung bringen oder nicht und das ihre Leistung in einem direkten Verhältnis mit dem Betriebsergebnis steht.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## xdave78 (25. November 2008)

Oh mann Leute, das Forum wird echt von Tag zu Tag lächerlicher.
Wie oft wollt ihr den Link denn noch posten? Ich habe ihn jetzt 4x gezählt im oberen Drittel der Beiträge hier im Forum.
Wenn sich die Leute nicht ordentlich artikulieren können wird btw. in allen Foren dicht gemacht. Die ausdrucksfähigkeit der meisten Leute hier wie dort ist ja zum Teil echt abenteuerlich um es mal schonend zu sagen. Nachdem nun alle Threads hier dichtgemacht worden sind die sich inzwischen auf insgesamt über 100 Seiten im Kreise drehen, hoffe ich das diesem Thread in Kürze das Gleiche wiederfährt da er im Prinzip die gleiche Intention verfolgt.

LG Dave


----------



## Sylvvia (25. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Oh mann Leute, das Forum wird echt von Tag zu Tag lächerlicher.
> Wie oft wollt ihr den Link denn noch posten? Ich habe ihn jetzt 4x gezählt im oberen Drittel der Beiträge hier im Forum.
> Wenn sich die Leute nicht ordentlich artikulieren können wird btw. in allen Foren dicht gemacht. Die ausdrucksfähigkeit der meisten Leute hier wie dort ist ja zum Teil echt abenteuerlich um es mal schonend zu sagen. Nachdem nun alle Threads hier dichtgemacht worden sind die sich inzwischen auf insgesamt über 100 Seiten im Kreise drehen, hoffe ich das diesem Thread in Kürze das Gleiche wiederfährt da er im Prinzip die gleiche Intention verfolgt.
> 
> LG Dave


Diese threads dienen ausschließlich dazu, immer eine negative Meldung über AOC im Forneticker laufen zu haben. Vielleicht sollte buffed mal ne Weile den Forenticker ausschalten, dann hört das mit diesen "Meinungsäußerungen" ganz schnell wieder auf. Im übrigen .... 

/vote for close


----------



## Niko78 (25. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Oh mann Leute, das Forum wird echt von Tag zu Tag lächerlicher.
> Wie oft wollt ihr den Link denn noch posten? Ich habe ihn jetzt 4x gezählt im oberen Drittel der Beiträge hier im Forum.
> Wenn sich die Leute nicht ordentlich artikulieren können wird btw. in allen Foren dicht gemacht. Die ausdrucksfähigkeit der meisten Leute hier wie dort ist ja zum Teil echt abenteuerlich um es mal schonend zu sagen. Nachdem nun alle Threads hier dichtgemacht worden sind die sich inzwischen auf insgesamt über 100 Seiten im Kreise drehen, hoffe ich das diesem Thread in Kürze das Gleiche wiederfährt da er im Prinzip die gleiche Intention verfolgt.
> 
> LG Dave



Warum dann überhaupt noch einen Thread, der sich damit befasst ob ein Spiel gut oder schlecht ist, ob die Aktien fallen, die Mitarbeiter entlassen werden, usw. ?
Man wird sich immer im Kreis drehen, weil die Meinungen unterschiedlich sind.
Wenn DU der Meinung bist, dass es keine Kommentare mehr darüber geben sollte, dann sollte man doch meinen, dass es in Zukunft überhaupt ausgespart bleiben könnte was man über ein Game denkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fällt halt nur auf, dass auf einmal auch hier die Zensur geübt wird. ^^ War doch üblicherweise nur das Werk von Waldgeist im offiziellen Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coup de grâce (25. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Diese threads dienen ausschließlich dazu, immer eine negative Meldung über AOC im Forneticker laufen zu haben. Vielleicht sollte buffed mal ne Weile den Forenticker ausschalten, dann hört das mit diesen "Meinungsäußerungen" ganz schnell wieder auf. Im übrigen ....
> 
> /vote for close



Oder am besten das Internet[tm] gleich ganz abschalten, was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (25. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Diese threads dienen ausschließlich dazu, immer eine negative Meldung über AOC im Forneticker laufen zu haben. Vielleicht sollte buffed mal ne Weile den Forenticker ausschalten, dann hört das mit diesen "Meinungsäußerungen" ganz schnell wieder auf. Im übrigen ....
> 
> /vote for close



Absolut.

Mir wäre es am liebsten wenn Buffed die AoC Sektion komplett schließen würde.


----------



## Graugon (25. November 2008)

Ein Poster im tentonhammer Forum meinte zu den Zahlen, dass es in den USA wohl deutlich einfacher sei Mitarbeiter zu entlassen. Bedenkt man dass in Europa die kostenintensivsten CM Support Stellen abgebaut wurden (Lisertan,Stalyan), könnte man denken dass die beiden CM´s von sich aus gekündigt haben, weil andere support Mitarbeiter noch nicht zu kündigen waren.

Vor allem dass Lisertan nicht mehr aktiv dabei ist hat bei sehr vielen AOC´lern Unverständniss hervorgerufen und bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass auch in Europa support um jeden Preis abgebaut werden sollte, aber die meissten Mitarbeiter noch nicht zu kündgen waren.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Oh mann Leute, das Forum wird echt von Tag zu Tag lächerlicher.
> Wie oft wollt ihr den Link denn noch posten? Ich habe ihn jetzt 4x gezählt im oberen Drittel der Beiträge hier im Forum.
> Wenn sich die Leute nicht ordentlich artikulieren können wird btw. in allen Foren dicht gemacht. Die ausdrucksfähigkeit der meisten Leute hier wie dort ist ja zum Teil echt abenteuerlich um es mal schonend zu sagen. Nachdem nun alle Threads hier dichtgemacht worden sind die sich inzwischen auf insgesamt über 100 Seiten im Kreise drehen, hoffe ich das diesem Thread in Kürze das Gleiche wiederfährt da er im Prinzip die gleiche Intention verfolgt.
> 
> LG Dave



Wer flamet hier im Forum rum Noxiel? Solche Beiträge solltest du löschen und nicht die von AOC Gegnern die Fakten und Zahlen zum Thema beitragen wollen!!!


----------



## bullybaer (25. November 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> Die Server laufen, das Spiel macht Spaß und gut is.
> 
> Wer AoC nicht zockt, dem kann die Meldung noch mehr am Hintern vorbeigehn.



Stimmt und ich zocke zur Abwechslung auch immer wieder gerne mal eine Runde AoC (u.a. auch wegen der super Atmosphäre). Deshalb habe ich mein Account auch noch nicht gekündigt. Leider haben aber die Anpassungen im 
Personalbereich aufgrund gesunkener Userzahlen damit aber nichts zu tun. Ich hoffe NICHT, dass es das Ende von 
Funcom/AoC ist aber es riecht etwas danach. Bleibt aber immer noch die Möglichkeit, das Sie übernommen werden und ein 
anderer Publisher vllt. noch was draus macht. Man muss ich aber die Frage stellen, was Funcom oder ein neuer Publisher  zukünftig anders machen kann/muss, damit Sie AoC am Leben erhalten kann bzw. einigermaßen erfolgreich weitergeführt werden kann. Sinkende Userzahlen sind da leider keine gute Voraussetzung, um weiterhin teure Entwicklungskosten in eine ungewisse Zukunft zu investieren. Denn klar dürfte sein: Ohne eine einigermaßen akzeptable Renditeaussicht wirde es 
keine Investoren geben auch nicht für neuen Aktien von Funcom.


----------



## Zachrid (25. November 2008)

Auf das "sterbende Tier" AoC wurde und wird schon seit Monaten eingeklopft. Das die Entlassungen einfache Kostensenkung sind, darüber brauch man wohl nicht zu reden. Mich persönlich wundert viel mehr, warum diese _erst jetzt_ kommen - und ich bin nicht so zynisch eingestellt zu glauben, dass man mit voller, böswilliger Absicht den Termin "exakt einen Monat vor Weihnachten" als Entlassungszeitpunkt ausgewählt hat... Und selbst von einem absolut unmenschlichen Standpunkt aus, ist das nicht gerade der PR-technisch beste Augenblick...

... auf der anderen Seite hat sich FunCom selbst nicht wirklich durch - in meinen Augen - schnelle und richtige Reaktion hervorgetan, wenn man an die vergangenen Debatten über angebliche Mundtodmachung in den Spielforen nachdenkt, die durch die Onlinepresse ging. 

Tatsache ist allerdings, dass ich für eine Aldi-Pizza momentan mehrere FunCom Aktien bekomme.


----------



## Tiegars (25. November 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Ein Poster im tentonhammer Forum meinte zu den Zahlen, dass es in den USA wohl deutlich einfacher sei Mitarbeiter zu entlassen. Bedenkt man dass in Europa die kostenintensivsten CM Support Stellen abgebaut wurden (Lisertan,Stalyan), könnte man denken dass die beiden CM´s von sich aus gekündigt haben, weil andere support Mitarbeiter noch nicht zu kündigen waren.
> 
> Vor allem dass Lisertan nicht mehr aktiv dabei ist hat bei sehr vielen AOC´lern Unverständniss hervorgerufen und bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass auch in Europa support um jeden Preis abgebaut werden sollte, aber die meissten Mitarbeiter noch nicht zu kündgen waren.



Sorry aber Lisertan geht in den Support über und wurde nicht gekündigt. Ich mag den Jungen sehr. Der spanische Mitarbeiter wurde leider gekündigt. Hier die Post:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...445#post1089445

War ja auch abzusehen weil dei spanische Comunity kleiner ist als die Deutsche. Was aber mich merh stöhrt das Funcom nicht mit offenen Karten spielt alles immer im Geheimen. Ich glaube jeder würde das mit offenen Armen aufnehmen wen man ehrlich ist.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Graugon (25. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Sorry aber Lisertan geht in den Support über und wurde nicht gekündigt. Ich mag den Jungen sehr. Der spanische Mitarbeiter wurde leider gekündigt. Hier die Post:
> 
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...445#post1089445
> 
> ...



Naja, er sitzt halt irgendwo im stillen Kämmerlein und beantwortet irgendwelche e-mails... Es wurde ja geschrieben dass er als CM ab und an Ingamevenets durchgeführt hat, dass wird wohl jetzt nicht mehr passieren!


----------



## Tiegars (25. November 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Naja, er sitzt halt irgendwo im stillen Kämmerlein und beantwortet irgendwelche e-mails... Es wurde ja geschrieben dass er als CM ab und an Ingamevenets durchgeführt hat, dass wird wohl jetzt nicht mehr passieren!


Naja da wäre ich andere Meinung der sitzt immer noch in Zürich^^ Somit kann unser lieber Waldgeist ihn jederzeit einbeziehen. Wieso auch ned? Übrigens auch wen ich so ein verfechter bin überlege mir gerade mein Account zu reaktivieren nur es stinkt mir auf Mitra weiter zu leveln obwohl ich gerne auf einen anderen Server wechseln würde. Man muss sich eins eingstehen. Bei AOC ist nicht alles scheisse. Man muss es mit den richtigen Augen sehen. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (25. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Warum dann überhaupt noch einen Thread, der sich damit befasst ob ein Spiel gut oder schlecht ist, ob die Aktien fallen, die Mitarbeiter entlassen werden, usw. ?


Der Unterschied ist EIN Thread und 3 Threads wovon einer über 70 Seiten ging. 


Niko78 schrieb:


> Man wird sich immer im Kreis drehen, weil die Meinungen unterschiedlich sind.


..vor allem wenn immer haargenau die gleichen (Nicht) Argumente kommen. Es gab auch bereits schon eine Annäherung hier im Forum. Nur kommen dann wieder irgendwelche Trolle aus den Büschen die mit nem Quote von vor 3 Monaten olle Kamellen aufwärmen. 


Niko78 schrieb:


> Wenn DU der Meinung bist, dass es keine Kommentare mehr darüber geben sollte, dann sollte man doch meinen, dass es in Zukunft überhaupt ausgespart bleiben könnte was man über ein Game denkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder man verdreht den Leuten die Worte im Mund, genau.


Niko78 schrieb:


> Fällt halt nur auf, dass auf einmal auch hier die Zensur geübt wird. ^^ War doch üblicherweise nur das Werk von Waldgeist im offiziellen Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Scheinbar fällt es Dir schwer den Bezug zur Realität herzustellen. Wenn jemand sich im Ton vergreift oder Sachen zum wiederholtem Male ausgegraben werden oder, oder, oder...dann darf der Forenbetreiber seine Forenbestimmungen durchsetzen. Ist schon ein wenig wie Diktatur klar. Aber solange es gegen uns ging war es für Euch doch in Ordnung. Ich empfehle hierzu mal die ausführliche Lektüre der Forenbestimmungen einzelner Foren. Sich mit wissentlicher (so **** kann man ja nicht sein ein Thema zu übersehen das man selber erstellt hat oder jmd anderes kurz zuvor) Trollerei in den Vordergrund zu heben - womöglich sogar mit dem klaren Ziel zensiert zu werden um "ZENSUR" zu schreien ist nicht nur absurd sondern auch total lächerlich. Womit btw. auch beantwortet wäre warum sich "normale" AOC Spieler das Forum hier nicht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Dave


----------



## Tiegars (25. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Scheinbar fällt es Dir schwer den Bezug zur Realität herzustellen. Wenn jemand sich im Ton vergreift oder Sachen zum wiederholtem Male ausgegraben werden oder, oder, oder...dann darf der Forenbetreiber seine Forenbestimmungen durchsetzen. Ist schon ein wenig wie Diktatur klar. Aber solange es gegen uns ging war es für Euch doch in Ordnung. Ich empfehle hierzu mal die ausführliche Lektüre der Forenbestimmungen einzelner Foren. Sich mit wissentlicher (so **** kann man ja nicht sein ein Thema zu übersehen das man selber erstellt hat oder jmd anderes kurz zuvor) Trollerei in den Vordergrund zu heben - womöglich sogar mit dem klaren Ziel zensiert zu werden um "ZENSUR" zu schreien ist nicht nur absurd sondern auch total lächerlich. Womit btw. auch beantwortet wäre warum sich "normale" AOC Spieler das Forum hier nicht geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube es wäre nicht gut um jetzt die Moderation des offi Forum AOC zu diskutieren eine sehr schlechte Idee. Wir sind hier im Buffed Forum . Mir wäre lieber wen wir uns an dem Thread halten und nicht wieder vom Thema abschweifen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (25. November 2008)

Du hast recht.
Ich finde dass FC das völlig falsche Signal gesetzt hat. Es ist ingame tatsächlich so, dass wegen der guten Entwicklung wirklich ein Zustrom von Spielern zu bemerken ist. Die Stimmung ingame ist ganz gut und es wird im chat relativ wenig rumgemeckert. Scheinbar sind die letzten Patches in der Summe doch ganz gut angekommen und haben ihr Ziel nicht verfehlt. Nun aber in die gute Stimmung und vor Weihnachten solche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen ist schon echt ne üble Sache - gar keine Frage. Alelrdings haben auch viele andere Firmen zur Zeit massiv Stellen abgebaut. Weil das natürlich alles Zeitarbeiter bei den Automobilisten sind ist das bisher nicht so in die Medien gedrungen. Das soll nur heissen das es allen zZt nicht gut geht und natürlich überall Köpfe rollen werden. So auch in der Gamesbranche  -denn neben FC haben auch andere Spielefirmen MA im Rahmen der Finanzkrise entlassen.


----------



## Coup de grâce (25. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Es ist ingame tatsächlich so, dass wegen der guten Entwicklung wirklich ein Zustrom von Spielern zu bemerken ist.



Man weiß wirklich nicht, ob man lachen oder dich wegen deiner unermüdlichen Versuche, AoC in ein positiveres Licht zu rücken, bewundern soll.

Ansonsten kann ich die Überraschung einiger, den Stellenabbau von FC betreffend, nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Und dass sowas noch vor Weihnachten gemacht wird, zeigt doch nur, dass denen in Oslo das Wasser bis zum Hals steht - dass _jedes _Monatsgehalt, das ab sofort nicht mehr gezahlt werden muss, zu Buche schlägt.


----------



## Pacster (25. November 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bei der Meinungsäußerung behindert werden, ihr müsstet Euch mal hören.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na weil letztere jetzt deutlich in der Unterzahl sind(woran DAS wohl liegen mag? Man könnte fast meinen das hat was mit dem Release von AoC zu tun....aber das ist natürlich nur ein zeitlicher Zufall. ;-)) und daher sich über jeden geschlossenen Thread freuen. Ihr hättet solche Threads mal schließen sollen als die ganzen Fanbois ausgeflippt sind nur weil ich mal gewagt habe AoC pre-release zu kritisieren.....dann wären sie auch heulend angerannt gekommen.


----------



## Pacster (25. November 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> Absolut.
> 
> Mir wäre es am liebsten wenn Buffed die AoC Sektion komplett schließen würde.





Hätte ich zwar nichts gegen....aber andererseits: Ich habe eh nie verstanden wieso sie überhaupt eins zu dieser Kopfgeburt aufgemacht haben. Es ist doch irgendwie lächerlich das viele, die ein solches Forum wollten um da einen Hype zu unterstützen, jetzt plötzlich das gleiche Forum am liebsten schließen würden. Da ging wohl irgendwas mächtig nach hinten los....


----------



## Healor (25. November 2008)

Ich war NIE dafür das es eine AoC Abteilung hier auf Buffed geben soll.

Es nervt halt einfach wenn man im AoC Ticker nur immer die gleichen Threads ließt... "AoC ist Müll" "Funcom geht den Bach runter" usw usw. War ja schon gut das die Mods die Threads jetzt endlich geschlossen haben.


Weil wenn etwas negatives über das Spiel bekannt wird dann ist das geheule groß dann wird zu jedem Mist ein Thread erstellt. Will sagen, der negative Mist der teilweise schon uralt ist, die Gerüchte die dann irgendwer in einem sinnlosen Thread niederschreibt die setzten sich im Ticker fest und die Leute die eventuell mal Age of Conan probieren wollen sind von vornherein abgeschreckt weil sie nur diesen Dreck lesen.

Das beste ist ja das es von Leuten verzapft wird die das Spiel schon Monate lang nicht mehr Spielen und nur irgendwo was drüber lesen... aber hauptsache das Spiel schlecht machen weil man ja soooooooooooo abgezockt worden ist. (ich hab auch die 50€ zu Release gezahlt)

Und es sind dann immer die gleichen paar Leute die anscheinend so traumatisiert sind das sie es sich zu ihrer Lebensaufgabe gemacht haben AoC solange zu Flamen bis sie auch den letzten Spieler abgeschreckt haben.

Warum hier fast nichts mehr los ist im AoC Forum? Weil die aktiven Spieler genervt sind von der ganzen laberei und es gibt genug andere Foren wo es ums Spiel ansich geht!

Also ne echt, sorry... ich halte mich immer zurück hier auf Buffed aber manchmal kommts mir echt hoch...


----------



## xdave78 (25. November 2008)

@Grace Kelly und Pacman:

...sprachen der Flameboy und der WOW-Fanboy.

Ihr seid schon so zwei lustig tragische Figuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau Ihr habt doch gefehlt um den Thread zu dem zu machen, weswegen die andren Threads geschlossen worden sind - meine "aus dem Gebüsch springenden Trolle".
Naja wie sagt man...was zu beweisen war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Healor:
Ist ja im Prinzip das was ich schon gesagt habe. Auf der einen Seite machen die MODs die Threads zu weil es 70 Seiten lang immer rundherum ging und auf der anderen Seite wird dann einfach ein neuer Thread aufgemacht der im Prinzip den selben Titel hat wie der grad geschlossene.


----------



## Healor (25. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...sprachen der Flameboy und der WOW-Fanboy.
> 
> Ihr seid schon so zwei lustig tragische Figuren
> 
> ...



Also ich bin weder ein Flamer noch ein Fanboy?

Das ist glaub ich mein 4ter oder 5ter Beitrag zu solchen Themen... manchmal wenn ich sowas lese kann ich mich halt nicht zurückhalten.


----------



## LoserOwner (25. November 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> Also ich bin weder ein Flamer noch ein Fanboy?
> 
> Das ist glaub ich mein 4ter oder 5ter Beitrag zu solchen Themen... manchmal wenn ich sowas lese kann ich mich halt nicht zurückhalten.



Mit Flameboy und WOW-Fanboy meinte er sicher nur Pacster, da Pacster ja beides in einer Person ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## xdave78 (25. November 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> Also ich bin weder ein Flamer noch ein Fanboy?
> 
> Das ist glaub ich mein 4ter oder 5ter Beitrag zu solchen Themen... manchmal wenn ich sowas lese kann ich mich halt nicht zurückhalten.


Nein unsre Beiträge haben sich überschnitten sorry. Ich hab mir nur mal die Beiträge der zwei über Dir angeschaut und meine Meinung dazu kundgetan.

Mir ist es im Prinzip gleich ob AOC in ein paar Monaten abgeschaltet wird oder nicht. Davon sterben werd ich wohl nicht (was man von einigen WOWlern die ich kenne nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die Aktion von FC in einer Phase in der sich die Community beruhigt hat  zu bringen brauch man gar nicht zu Diskutieren.


----------



## Healor (25. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Nein unsre Beiträge haben sich überschnitten sorry. Ich hab mir nur mal die Beiträge der zwei über Dir angeschaut und meine Meinung dazu kundgetan.



Okay, macht nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also selbst wenn Funcom nochmal die hälfte ihrer Leute rausschmeisst, solange Patches kommen und das Spiel läuft ist ja alles im grünen Bereich. Falls die Server mal abgeschalten werden... Tja dann gibts ja noch genug andere MMO's die man Spielen kann.


----------



## LoserOwner (25. November 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> Falls die Server mal abgeschalten werden... Tja dann gibts ja noch genug andere MMO's die man Spielen kann.



Genau, von Januar bis Ende Februar Tabula Rasa for free, danach Runes of Magic for free. Sind beide besser als WAR und WoW zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. November 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Man weiß wirklich nicht, ob man lachen oder dich wegen deiner unermüdlichen Versuche, AoC in ein positiveres Licht zu rücken, bewundern soll.


Und bei euch weiß man nicht, ob man mit dem Kopf schütteln oder euch wegen eurer unermüdlichen Versuche, AoC in einem schlechten Licht zu halten, bemitleiden soll. 

Ihr versucht seit Monaten ne ganze Community schlecht zu machen, weil ihr ein Spiel nicht mögt und mit dem Frust, dass FC euch 50,-&#8364; abgezockt hat, nicht klarkommt. Wie Spießbürgerlich ist das denn bitte? Wenn man gefrustet ist wegen irgendwas und dem Luft macht, gern. Aber irgendwann reichts. Man könnte ja meinen, ihr kriegt 'nen Pokal dafür oder FC hätte euch sonstwie geschändet.


----------



## Drift King (25. November 2008)

Jo AOC wird es bald nicht mehr geben. Ich hab mir das Spiel zwar nicht gekauft. Aber für de Zukunft würde ich alle Raten. Keine Spiele mehr von Funcom zu kaufen..


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2008)

Ja ja... Funcom geht unter, Amerika ist der Herrscher der Welt, Chinesen sind die Hunde der Amis... kennen wir doch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (25. November 2008)

In diesem Thread: *Das übliche Geseier der immer gleichen Nutzer*.


Daß die "Böses AoC-Nummer" ein paar Tage lang mal Spaß macht kann ich mir noch
ansatzweise vorstellen, wieso man das ganze aber mittlerweile über Monate streckt..

..besonders die Herren mit den Schäfchen, Hautkrebsgnomen und Pacmännchen
im Avatar finden sich hier immer besonders toll.


----------



## Coup de grâce (25. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ihr versucht seit Monaten ne ganze *Community *schlecht zu machen, weil ihr ein Spiel nicht mögt und mit dem Frust, dass FC euch 50,-&#8364; abgezockt hat, nicht klarkommt.



Das hier die _Community _schlecht gemacht werden soll, ist schlichtweg falsch, und das weißt du auch. Und es geht den meisten, die sich hier mehr oder weniger sachlich über AoC aufregen, auch längst nicht mehr darum, von FC irgendwann mal um 50 Euro abgezockt worden zu sein. Es geht darum, dass diese Firma bis auf den heutigen Tag ein ziemlich mieses Spiel aus Lügen, Verschleierung, Hinhaltetaktik und leeren Versprechungen spielt. Das lasse zumindest ich (als Verbraucher und mündiger Bürger) mir nicht gefallen, und so lange ich noch eine Stimme habe, werde ich auch meine Meinung dazu schreiben.


----------



## Lanatir (25. November 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> In diesem Thread: *Das übliche Geseier der immer gleichen Nutzer*.
> 
> 
> Daß die "Böses AoC-Nummer" ein paar Tage lang mal Spaß macht kann ich mir noch
> ...


Also mit einem Son Goku im Profil würd ich mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen Leuten gegenüber die Pacman im Profil haben. Das eine ist albern, das andere Kult. Und was hat das ganze nun zu sagen? Das man hier nur was sagen darf wenn man tolle Profilbildchen hat oder dies oder jenes Spiel spielt oder nicht spielt? In der DDR durfte man nur reden wenn man bestimmte Fähnchen toll fand....willste das hier auch?


----------



## Xilent (25. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also mit einem Son Goku im Profil würd ich mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen Leuten gegenüber die Pacman im Profil haben. Das eine ist albern, das andere Kult. Und was hat das ganze nun zu sagen? Das man hier nur was sagen darf wenn man tolle Profilbildchen hat oder dies oder jenes Spiel spielt oder nicht spielt? In der DDR durfte man nur reden wenn man bestimmte Fähnchen toll fand....willste das hier auch?


Das hat er nur gesagt, damit man diese Leute durch ihre "Avatare" identifizieren kann. Aber hey! Hauptsache geflamed, was? 

Also, dass sich Funcom von ein paar Arbeitern trennen musste, war ja wirklich vorherzusehen. Weswegen sie auch immer das Spiel zu früh auf den Markt gebracht haben, es war bescheuert. Jetzt bleibt Funcom leider nichts anderes übrig als zu retten, was noch zu retten ist. Und das Funcom hin und wieder mal lügt ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Argument oder? So verkaufen die meisten halt ihre Waren(auch wenn's bei Spielen eig. bescheuert ist) und bitte tut nicht so als ob man euch *noch nie* betrogen hätte. Als ob wir in einer Welt voller Frieden und Harmonie leben.


----------



## xdave78 (25. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> In der DDR durfte man nur reden wenn man bestimmte Fähnchen toll fand....willste das hier auch?


Geil - Gedankenübertragung!!! Genau das wollte ich Pacman und Grace Kelly vorhin antworten - empfand es dann aber doch als intelektuell etwas hochgestochen und auch bissln geschmacklos. Aber wo wir nun schon soweit sind - die erinnern mich an die Jugendlichen die die DDR geil finden und nach 1989 geboren sind. Wobei ich eine Identifikation über einen Ava sehr fragwürdig empfinde - das ist iwie so wie "alle Leute mit Glatze sind Nazis" oder "alle Langhaarigen legen Bomben" *fg*

Das nervige ist doch einfach nur, dass man hier schamlos FC=AOC setzt. Von FC halt ich auch nicht mehr viel, das ändert aber nix dran dass ich AOC mag. Irgendwie schon schizo - aber es gibt ja auch genug Leute die auf M$ schimpfen und nichtmal nen Treiber unter XP installieren können (geschweige denn unter Linux) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (25. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Geil - Gedankenübertragung!!! Genau das wollte ich Pacman und Grace Kelly vorhin antworten - empfand es dann aber doch als intelektuell etwas hochgestochen und auch bissln geschmacklos. Aber wo wir nun schon soweit sind - die erinnern mich an die Jugendlichen die die DDR geil finden und nach 1989 geboren sind. Wobei ich eine Identifikation über einen Ava sehr fragwürdig empfinde - das ist iwie so wie "alle Leute mit Glatze sind Nazis" oder "alle Langhaarigen legen Bomben" *fg*
> 
> Das nervige ist doch einfach nur, dass man hier schamlos FC=AOC setzt. Von FC halt ich auch nicht mehr viel, das ändert aber nix dran dass ich AOC mag. Irgendwie schon schizo - aber es gibt ja auch genug Leute die auf M$ schimpfen und nichtmal nen Treiber unter XP installieren können (geschweige denn unter Linux)
> 
> ...


Dieselben die MS-Dos für eine bayrische Dosensuppe halten?

Und das vom Prodkut auf den Produzenten reflektiert wird und umgekehrt ist einfach so. Ich würd mir auch das geilste Lied der Welt nicht anhören wenn ich wüsste es kommt von Dieter Bohlen.

Aber während meiner Abwesenheit hier scheint sich ja Gesprächs und Diskussionskultur hier nur bedingt weiterentwickelt zu haben. Du hast mein Bei/Mitleid, guter Dave. Das wird nix mehr mit ordentlicher Diskussion hier. Es wird wohl immer sofort ausarten weil sich eine der beiden Seiten sofort angegriffen fühlt, egal was man nun wie sagt.

Ach so, übrigens: GANZ schlechtes Karma für FC, so viele Leute kurz vor Weihnachten zu entlassen. Nokia-Style, ganz schlechter Nokia-Style.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. November 2008)

> Aber während meiner Abwesenheit hier scheint sich ja Gesprächs und Diskussionskultur hier nur bedingt weiterentwickelt zu haben.


Ja, weil man hier immernoch auf den alten Kamellen von damals rumhackt und sich im Kreis dreht. Und es die Leute nicht glauben wollen, dass AoC inzwischen ein richtig solides und spaßiges MMO ist.
Und wenn man FC von AoC trennen kann und einfach nur die Welt von Conan und Hyboria genießt, gibts auch nichts an dem Spiel auszusetzen, was man nicht auch über andere MMOs meckern könnte.

Und deswegen werden auch Threads geschlossen, weil deren Diskussionsstoff auch immer wieder darauf hinausläuft, "wie scheisse AoC" ist, weil böses FunCom dies und böses FunCom das gemacht hat.


----------



## Theroas (25. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also mit einem Son Goku im Profil würd ich mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen Leuten gegenüber die Pacman im Profil haben. Das eine ist albern, das andere Kult. Und was hat das ganze nun zu sagen? Das man hier nur was sagen darf wenn man tolle Profilbildchen hat oder dies oder jenes Spiel spielt oder nicht spielt? In der DDR durfte man nur reden wenn man bestimmte Fähnchen toll fand....willste das hier auch?



Von Son Goku zur DDR in einem Schritt - Weltklasse.

Lanatir, hier gehts nicht um Rede- oder Meinungsfreiheit - hier geht es darum, daß eine Horde "selbstloser
MMORPG-Kreuzritter" keine Chance auslässt täglich vor dem "unsagbar unverschämten" zu warnen und
das SO hartnäckig, daß man sich gelegentlich an den Kopf langen möchte.

Mit nett gemeinten Warnungen hat das nichts mehr zu tun, es ist *Geltungsdrang*, *Lästerei *und *billig
erzeugtes Gemeinschaftsgefühl*, mehr nicht - und das nervt.


----------



## Spitfire89 (25. November 2008)

Mein Gott ist wirklich IMMER das gleich egal wo "Scheiss Funcom" "Funcom ist scheisse sind alles Idioten" "Ja liegt alles an der Wirtschaft" "AoC ist Mist"
ihr habt doch am Ende nichts besseres zu tun als euch gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen,wenn dann mal einer ne andere Meinung hat und AoC gut findet und auch kein Problem mit Funcom hat wird er auch gleich nieder gemacht.Soo ein schlechtes Spiel ist AoC bei weiten nicht,ich fand es gut gelungen und wenn man sich noch Mühe gibt wird das auch noch was,braucht eben alles seine Zeit.Soll Funcom doch Mitarbeiter entlassen,dass machen mitlerweile genug Firmen das ihr euch deswegen das Maul darüber zerreissen müsst.
Wie wär es mal wenn ihr selber mal ne Firma gründet und ein überzeugendes Onlinegame entwickelt ohne Fehler,bevor ihr über andere Menschen am motzen seit,ich wette das bekommt nicht einer von euch hin,immer rumbrüllen und auf extrem intelligend machen,aber es selbst noch nicht besser gemacht.Man man man wie primitiv kann ein Mensch sein -.-


----------



## Tumasz (25. November 2008)

schade schade schade


----------



## Lurka (26. November 2008)

Shit, was ist denn hier passiert? Wollt nur nochmal reingucken, und schon wieder sowas....

Naja, das ein Thread DERART aus den Fugen fährt gehören immer noch zwei Seiten dazu. Die Flamer flamen, und die andern Provozieren. Tolle Mischung, und im Grunde nehmen sich beide Seiten nix! Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Lanatir (26. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Shit, was ist denn hier passiert? Wollt nur nochmal reingucken, und schon wieder sowas....
> 
> Naja, das ein Thread DERART aus den Fugen fährt gehören immer noch zwei Seiten dazu. Die Flamer flamen, und die andern Provozieren. Tolle Mischung, und im Grunde nehmen sich beide Seiten nix! Denkt mal drüber nach.


Danke.


----------



## Lanatir (26. November 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Von Son Goku zur DDR in einem Schritt - Weltklasse.
> 
> Lanatir, hier gehts nicht um Rede- oder Meinungsfreiheit - hier geht es darum, daß eine Horde "selbstloser
> MMORPG-Kreuzritter" keine Chance auslässt täglich vor dem "unsagbar unverschämten" zu warnen und
> ...



An und für sich gebe ich dir ja recht. Ich hatte diesen Forenbereich auch, weil ich eben nicht mehr AOC spiele und es mir eigentlich egal ist, weitestgehend schon seit wochen verlassen.
Vor einigen Tagen bin ich dann, nachdem ich gelesen hatte das Funcom sehr viele Leute entlässt, hier reingeschneit. Ich habe in einem Thread in dem es um den Zustand von Funcom ging nichts anderes getan als einen link gepostet das Funcom 70% seiner amerikanischen Belegschaft entlässt. Keine Bewertung dazu, nichts. Habe nicht gesagt das AOC scheisse ist, habe noch nichtmal gesagt das ich das mies finde kurz vor Weihnachten Leute vor die Tür zu setzen, nichts dergleichen.

Danach bin ich dann reihenweise angegriffen worden, und zwar nicht von den Kritikern.

Und DAS ist es was ich hier anprangere. Blindes Fanboytum, genau wie blinde Kritiksucht. Aber glaub mir, ich der ich hier dem Spiel neutral gegenüberstehe werde weitaus häufiger von den Fanboys angegriffen, und zwar nicht weil ich das Spiel kritisiere, sondern weil ich Funcom gegenüber kritisch bin. Und DAS ist der versuch, Meinungen zu unterdrücken und zu zensieren, und solange das passiert werd ich mein Maul auch nicht halten.


----------



## Sylvvia (26. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> An und für sich gebe ich dir ja recht. Ich hatte diesen Forenbereich auch, weil ich eben nicht mehr AOC spiele und es mir eigentlich egal ist, weitestgehend schon seit wochen verlassen.
> Vor einigen Tagen bin ich dann, nachdem ich gelesen hatte das Funcom sehr viele Leute entlässt, hier reingeschneit. Ich habe in einem Thread in dem es um den Zustand von Funcom ging nichts anderes getan als einen link gepostet das Funcom 70% seiner amerikanischen Belegschaft entlässt. Keine Bewertung dazu, nichts. Habe nicht gesagt das AOC scheisse ist, habe noch nichtmal gesagt das ich das mies finde kurz vor Weihnachten Leute vor die Tür zu setzen, nichts dergleichen.
> 
> Danach bin ich dann reihenweise angegriffen worden, und zwar nicht von den Kritikern.
> ...


Was verstehst Du unter blindem Fanboytum ? Wenn hier einer ruft "AOC ist sch... " - oder "AOC ist tot" dann nehme ich mir heraus zu sagen - AOC ist toll und AOC wird weiterleben. Auch Leute die AOC gut finden und sogar nichts gegen Funcom haben, haben ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung .... Du natürlich auch, wobei ich nie nachvollziehen konnte, wie man sich als nicht AOC-Spieler hier derart aufplustern muß. Ich finde zb. 2 der drei anderen Spiele aus dem Forenticker (WoW und WAR) schlecht, habe da auch einmal meine Meinung abgegeben und gut ist. Ich laufe nicht 10 mal am Tag in die Foren und mach einen neuen Thread auf "WAR ist einfach schlecht ... in den Müll" oder "ist Mythic am Ende ...." oder ähnlichen Schwachsinn, weil ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, ständig anderen das Spiel vermiesen zu wollen. Was die AOC - Spieler wollen, ist nicht mehr als anderen Spieler auch ... sie wollen in Ruhe ihr Spiel spielen und wenn es ein Forum gibt dieses auch sinnvoll nutzen. Dies ist aber leider im Moment nicht möglich bei BUFFED, weil jeder AOC - thread sofort zugemüllt wird von den Leuten, die allen mittlerweile hinreichend bekannt sind. 
Getarnt wird solches Vorgehen dann mit "man muß Neuspieler vor AOC/Funcom warnen, damit sie nicht dieselben Fehler machen wie ich....." - wenn ich so einen Müll schon höre, dann möchte ich mich am liebsten gleich übergeben ...

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> An und für sich gebe ich dir ja recht. Ich hatte diesen Forenbereich auch, weil ich eben nicht mehr AOC spiele und es mir eigentlich egal ist, weitestgehend schon seit wochen verlassen.
> Vor einigen Tagen bin ich dann, nachdem ich gelesen hatte das Funcom sehr viele Leute entlässt, hier reingeschneit. Ich habe in einem Thread in dem es um den Zustand von Funcom ging nichts anderes getan als einen link gepostet das Funcom 70% seiner amerikanischen Belegschaft entlässt. Keine Bewertung dazu, nichts. Habe nicht gesagt das AOC scheisse ist, habe noch nichtmal gesagt das ich das mies finde kurz vor Weihnachten Leute vor die Tür zu setzen, nichts dergleichen.
> 
> Danach bin ich dann reihenweise angegriffen worden, und zwar nicht von den Kritikern.


Kann es sein, dass es dir nicht gut geht? Du beziehst dich doch darauf, oder? -> Sieht nicht gut aus für FC
(Vielleicht solltest du der Vollständigkeit halber noch dazu sagen, dass der Link auf der Vorseite schonmal gepostet wurde, nämlich hier.)

So. Und der EINZIGE, der sich überhaupt irgendwie für deinen Link interessiert hat, war Mordrach (hier), der dich lediglich deutlich darauf hingewiesen hat, dass der Link auf der Vorseite schonmal gepostet wurde. 

... WO wurdest du denn da bitte "Reihenweise" angegriffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vorallem dass du dich jetzt als "neutraler Unschuldsengel" darstellst und sowas als Argument nimmst, um deiner Vorstellung gerecht zu werden, dass hier die "Fanbois" und Mods böse mit dir sind, ist schon 'n Ding, hast du doch noch selber zusammen mit deinem Kumpel Grace rumgehetzt.


----------



## Deadwool (26. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Diese threads dienen ausschließlich dazu, immer eine negative Meldung über AOC im Forneticker laufen zu haben. Vielleicht sollte buffed mal ne Weile den Forenticker ausschalten, dann hört das mit diesen "Meinungsäußerungen" ganz schnell wieder auf. Im übrigen ....
> 
> /vote for close


den Eindruck habe ich auch. Ist schon armselig dass vor allem Leute die AoC seit Monaten nicht mehr spielen immer wieder draufhauen und jede Verbesserung des Spiels ignorieren. Man könnte meinen sie hätten Haus und Familie verloren an Funcom ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (26. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter blindem Fanboytum ? Wenn hier einer ruft "AOC ist sch... " - oder "AOC ist tot" dann nehme ich mir heraus zu sagen - AOC ist toll und AOC wird weiterleben. Auch Leute die AOC gut finden und sogar nichts gegen Funcom haben, haben ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung .... Du natürlich auch, wobei ich nie nachvollziehen konnte, wie man sich als nicht AOC-Spieler hier derart aufplustern muß. Ich finde zb. 2 der drei anderen Spiele aus dem Forenticker (WoW und WAR) schlecht, habe da auch einmal meine Meinung abgegeben und gut ist. Ich laufe nicht 10 mal am Tag in die Foren und mach einen neuen Thread auf "WAR ist einfach schlecht ... in den Müll" oder "ist Mythic am Ende ...." oder ähnlichen Schwachsinn, weil ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, ständig anderen das Spiel vermiesen zu wollen. Was die AOC - Spieler wollen, ist nicht mehr als anderen Spieler auch ... sie wollen in Ruhe ihr Spiel spielen und wenn es ein Forum gibt dieses auch sinnvoll nutzen. Dies ist aber leider im Moment nicht möglich bei BUFFED, weil jeder AOC - thread sofort zugemüllt wird von den Leuten, die allen mittlerweile hinreichend bekannt sind.
> Getarnt wird solches Vorgehen dann mit "man muß Neuspieler vor AOC/Funcom warnen, damit sie nicht dieselben Fehler machen wie ich....." - wenn ich so einen Müll schon höre, dann möchte ich mich am liebsten gleich übergeben ...
> 
> Gruß Sylvia



Dem schließe ich mich einfach mal an

Man hat echt das Gefühl die Leute würden sich wie die Geier auf solche News stürzen,um wieder Gift zu spritzen

Ich hab meinen Account vor einer Woche reaktiviert.
Gerade was die Performance angeht hat AOC einen riesen Schritt nach vorne gemacht.
Leute mit etwas schwächeren Rechner wie ich würden sich echt wundern.

Sicher sind noch einige Macken drinne,aber sowas gibt es auch in anderen spielen.
Die Atmosphäre ist immer noch ohne gleichen.
In keinen anderen Spiel hab ich mich so oft dabei erwischt, einfach stehen zu bleiben um das drum herum zu genießen.

Naja 

was war das Thema 

Oh,Funcom trennt sich von Mitarbeitern

Ich hoffe die betroffenen finden schnell was Neues
So kurz vor Weihnachten keine schöne Sache,ich denk das macht niemand gerne.

Sind diese 70% offiziell bestätigt oder reden wir hier wieder über Gerüchte ?


----------



## Abrox (26. November 2008)

Es ist natürlich nicht schön wenn Leute entlassen werden, aber das ist halt die Wirtschaft.

Aber das kann man letzendlich nur auf Funcom und nicht auf AoC (Das Spiel, nicht die Auswirkungen durch den Um-/Absatz) zurückführen.

Sicherlich hat es was mit dem verfrühten Release zu tun. Das wird Funcom auch so sehen. Aber jetzt wieder über das Spiel herzuziehen wie schlecht es denn ist, ist unangebracht. Zur Debatte steht FunCom entlässt Mitarbeiter.

Das ist nicht wirklich toll, gibt auch wieder eine Menge Zündholz, aber es ist ganz normal für eine Firma in schweren Zeiten "Ballast" abzuwerfen. Das macht nicht nur FunCom so, das macht jede Firma. Neueinstellungen gibt es beim Aufschwung (Das ist kein Anreiz zum Flamen, das ist gesamtwirtschaftlich betrachtet).

Das einzige was jetzt halt bei vielen reindrückt ist:

"So kurz vor Weihnachten, diese Monster." (Überspitzt ausgedrückt)

Diese Aktion im März wäre bei vielen ernüchternder gewesen.

Andere Firmen haben zur derzeitigen Finanzsituation auch mehrere Leute abgesägt, da heult hier einer nach.


Auch wenn ich die Firmenpolitik von FunCom nicht gutheiße, AoC ist für mich ein super Spiel.

FunCom macht zwar nichts zu Gold was es anpackt, dafür sind die Sachen solide und auf Ihre Weise innovativ. Das war bei Anarchy Online so, bei Age of Conan haben sie es weitergeführt und es wird auch noch lange so laufen.

FunCom ist eine fähige Spieleschmiede (siehe FunCom bei wikipedia). Das hat man vorallem bei The Longest Journey (beide Teile) und Speedfreaks gesehen. Allerdings nicht Massentauglich, was ich auf eine eigene Weise gut finde.


Nachtrag: 

Warum kann man es jetzt nicht auf das Spiel zurückführen?

Age of Conan ist jetzt etwas mehr als Releasefertig. Der Versprochene Content (abgesehen von DX 10) ist drin und mehr. Instanzen wurde sogar überarbeitet. Out of Memory Probleme hatte ich zwar noch nie, aber Leute die welche hatten sagen auch sie sind weg. Der Client ist stabil und die Performance wurde verbessert. Abundzu gibt es noch Lagspikes die, aus meiner Sicht, nicht wirklich nerven.  Die habe ich nebenbei gesagt nicht nur bei AoC. AoC hat zwar einige Nachteile, aber genausoviele Vorteile die, aus meiner Sicht, stärker hervortreten.

Ganz ehrlich was braucht ein MMO mehr als

- Quests, die schön detailliert und gut zu erledigen sind
- Ein Kampfsystem, das in der MMO Welt so ziemlich einzigartig ist
- Eine Umgebung, die in Age of Conan gewaltig ist, ähnlich wie in HdRO
- Instanzen, Solo, wie Gruppe, wie Raid,
- Musik, die man gerne hört und nicht nach 2-3 Tagen ausschaltet,
- Roleplay, damit auch Rollenspieler möglichkeiten bekommen sich einzuleben
- Wo Fluch und Beleidigung (aus RP Sicht) nicht in einem Ticket enden

Ich bezeichne meine Meinung auch als weigehend neutral, da ich schon sehr viel an MMO(RP)G's getestet habe (zu WAR kam ich noch nicht). Dazu zählen aber nicht nur gebührenpflichtige sondern auch kostenlose. Dazu ist anzumerken das alle Vor- und Nachteile haben. Und ich weiß was wirklich schlecht ist, ich habe "Project Entropia" gespielt.

Okay, ich schweife ab, wiederholend noch einmal:

Es war zwar nicht geschickt was Funcom dort gemacht hat, aber es gehört nunmal zur Wirtschaft. Der Zeitpunkt war zu ungünstig und gibt wieder Trockenholz um Feuer zu legen.


----------



## ulose (26. November 2008)

was haben die auch erwartet, wenn sie einem eine minderwertige beta-version für 70€ als collectors-edition verkaufen? je schneller die pleite gehen desto besser. ich bin nicht nachtragend, ich vergesse nur nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (26. November 2008)

ulose schrieb:


> was haben die auch erwartet, wenn sie einem eine minderwertige beta-version für 70€ als collectors-edition verkaufen? je schneller die pleite gehen desto besser. ich bin nicht nachtragend, ich vergesse nur nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh hast Du den Account extra erstellt um uns das zu sagen?
Ich gratuliere Dir!

@Topic:


			
				Gamestar schrieb:
			
		

> Activision Blizzard  verkauft zwei Studios und macht knapp 200 Millionen Dollar Verlust. Electronic Arts  verliert 310 Millionen, 540 Mitarbeiter müssen gehen. THQ  schließt fünf Studios und entlässt 250 Leute, 115 Millionen Dollar sind weg. Midway  ist 76 Millionen im Minus und feuert 30 Menschen. All das, wohlgemerkt, in nur einem Quartal dieses Jahres, also in drei Monaten.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Oh hast Du den Account extra erstellt um uns das zu sagen?
> Ich gratuliere Dir!


Ne, vorher hat er über die Buffed-Itemsuche gemeckert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xdave78 schrieb:


> @Topic:


LoL!


----------



## ulose (26. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Oh hast Du den Account extra erstellt um uns das zu sagen?
> Ich gratuliere Dir!
> 
> @Topic:



Mitglied seit: 5.11.2008

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## warri22 (26. November 2008)

Traurige Nachrichten für Funcom Mitarbeiter und schöne für die abgezockten Käufer. Am Ende kriegen diese Leute (die manch ein User "Betrüger" nannte) doch noch was sie verdienen. 

Diese ganzen Community-Bla-Bla-Manager und Community-Bla-Bla und Game-Bla-Bla sind doch nix anderes als das letzte Glied in der Kette von Marketing-Fritzen, die versuchen den Kunden hinzuhalten und monatliche Beiträge abdrücken zu lassen. Zum Glück ist den meisten aufgefallen, dass sie diesmal von den Leute einfach zu krass ausgenommen wurden.

Nix hat funktioniert und trotzdem im vollem Umfang abkassiert. Das gibts nur bei solchen Banden wie Funcom etc ... stell sich mal einer vor VW würde ein kaputtes Auto ausliefern und kassiert den vollen Betrag...

Nun "weinen" sie um ihren Arbeitsplatz, der nur auf das ausnehmen von gutgläubigen Usern aufbaute... Öffnet mal die Augen und schaut mal wie die sich die Taschen mit Geld vollstopfen und dann, wenns ums Arbeiten geht, einfach abhauen (Gaute).


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> ...


Ich verweise dich einfach mal dezent auf folgendes:


			
				GameStar schrieb:
			
		

> Activision Blizzard verkauft zwei Studios und macht knapp 200 Millionen Dollar Verlust. Electronic Arts verliert 310 Millionen, 540 Mitarbeiter müssen gehen. THQ schließt fünf Studios und entlässt 250 Leute, 115 Millionen Dollar sind weg. Midway ist 76 Millionen im Minus und feuert 30 Menschen. All das, wohlgemerkt, in nur einem Quartal dieses Jahres, also in drei Monaten.





warri22 schrieb:


> [...] stell sich mal einer vor VW würde ein kaputtes Auto ausliefern und kassiert den vollen Betrag [...]


Ja, wie die Vergleiche zwischen alltäglichen Gebrauchsgegenständen (die vom Gesetzgeber her funktionieren müssen) mit Unterhaltungssoftware wieder ziehen, hhsss ... aahh ... das reisst fast, hört auf! Da war der Vergleich zw. "Vollmilchschoki gekauft, aber weiße Schoki drin" schon besser ... Oder "Bananensoftware". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na zum Glück ist die AoC Banane ja aber jetzt reif!


----------



## warri22 (26. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich verweise dich einfach mal dezent auf folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die haben teilweise auch viel Mist gebaut ... die Zeiten sind vorbei für sowas. Die User zeigen diesen Unternehmen die rote Karte und schicken sie auf die Bank. EA und Myth werden Funcom folgen. Es ist Zeit für neue Firmen, die den User und nicht die Rendite in den Mittelpunkt stellen. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass dir das egal ist, aber du bist ja auch ne Weihnachtsgans, die ausgenommen werden will.


----------



## Abrox (26. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Es ist Zeit für neue Firmen, die den User und nicht die Rendite in den Mittelpunkt stellen.



Die wird es niemals geben.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, dass dir das egal ist, aber du bist ja auch ne Weihnachtsgans, die ausgenommen werden will.


Natürlich ist mir das egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Frage die sich mir nur stellt: Was interessiert es dich denn, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe? Wofür gibst du denn dein Geld so aus, vielleicht gefällt mir davon ja auch was nicht, worauf ich rumhacken könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Es ist Zeit für neue Firmen, die den User und nicht die Rendite in den Mittelpunkt stellen.



Es ist Zeit für einen neuen Staat der nicht nur das Geld sondern den Menschen in den Mittelpunkt stellt... Holladrio auf den Sozialismus!
Firmen müssen Geld machen... punkt ende... ohne Geld können sie nicht arbeiten, wir sind hier nicht in einem drittklassigen Kommunistenkaff...
Die haben nichts zu verschenken und die Arbeiter wollen auch bezahlt werden... oder arbeitest du gerne mal ein Jahr umsonst, nur weil man den User und nicht das Geld in den Mittelpunkt stellt?


----------



## warri22 (26. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist Zeit für einen neuen Staat der nicht nur das Geld sondern den Menschen in den Mittelpunkt stellt... Holladrio auf den Sozialismus!
> Firmen müssen Geld machen... punkt ende... ohne Geld können sie nicht arbeiten, wir sind hier nicht in einem drittklassigen Kommunistenkaff...
> Die haben nichts zu verschenken und die Arbeiter wollen auch bezahlt werden... oder arbeitest du gerne mal ein Jahr umsonst, nur weil man den User und nicht das Geld in den Mittelpunkt stellt?



Ich glaube da hast du ganz schön was falsch verstanden (entweder beschränkt oder extra ... ich glaube extra). 

1. Wer Produkte anbietet, sollte sie so bewerben, dass sie dem Beworbenen entsprechen.  Funcom macht das anscheinend nicht.

2. Wer Support anbietet (oder damit wirbt), sollte auch Support anbieten. Funcom macht das anscheinend nicht.

3. Wer Verbesserungen ankündigt, sollte sie auch irgendwannmal einbauen (dx10?)? Funcom macht das anscheinend nicht.

4. Wer sich darüber beschwert, wird gebannt. Funcom macht das anscheinend.

Warum macht Funcom sowas wohl? Vielleicht weil sie fett verdienen wollen (Rendite machen), aber nicht auf eine zu rechtfertigende Art und Weise. 

Was hat das mit Sozialismus zu tun? Wenn überhaupt verhält sich Funcom wie ein ehem. sozi. Betrieb aus dem Osten. Inkompetent und am Markt vorbei entwickeln. Aber den Schrott als GANZ große Innovation verkaufen. Zurück bleiben ein paar Fanboys, die verstört und verbissen alles verteidigen und schönreden. Selbst kleine Kinder würden über das Spiel lachen: " Der reitet ja die ganze Zeit ohne Kopf auf dem Pferd. Und der Umhang ist 3 Meter hinter ihm. Das Schwert nochmal weitere 6 Meter dahinter in der Luft. Lol."


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2008)

Natürlich habe ich mit voller Absicht übertrieben und es ging lediglich um das von mir zitierte, quasi losgelöst von Funcom und AoC...

Aber damit noch was zum Thema kommt:
Jede Firma schmeißt dauernd Leute raus aus nichtigen und vollkommen idiotischen gründen, da interessiert sich KEIN Arsch für... aber WEHE Funcom WAGT es sich auch nur ansatzweise etwas zu tun, sofort werden sie wieder als des Teufels höchstpersönliche Firma dargestellt und angeprangert und wieder die Kreuzzüge ausgerufen "Man muss den Menschen vor diesem Teufelszeug warnen! Es ist die Saat des Bösen und des Unheils!!!"
Hinzu kommt das wohl nichtmal 10% der "Kritiker" das Spiel überhaupt gespielt hat bzw. die Änderungen mitbekommen hat... der Rest plappert sowieso nur die Scheiße nach die "eh jeder sagt", weil es ist ja cooler und besser für das Selbstbewusstsein ist, wenn man gemeinsam mit anderen irgendwas schlecht machen kann...


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du ganz schön was falsch verstanden (entweder beschränkt oder extra ... ich glaube extra).


Warum wirst du eigentlich die ganze Zeit schon immer wieder persönlich?



warri22 schrieb:


> 1. Wer Produkte anbietet, sollte sie so bewerben, dass sie dem Beworbenen entsprechen.  Funcom macht das anscheinend nicht.


Da hast du Recht. Das war nicht fein von FC. Das ist aber nichts neues und das wissen wir nun alle auch.



warri22 schrieb:


> 2. Wer Support anbietet (oder damit wirbt), sollte auch Support anbieten. Funcom macht das anscheinend nicht.


Ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Hab auf meine Petitionen binnen ~30min immer 'nen freundlichen GM an der Leitung gehabt, der entweder die Quest für mich gefixt oder sich mit mir über mein Problem unterhalten hat.



warri22 schrieb:


> 3. Wer Verbesserungen ankündigt, sollte sie auch irgendwannmal einbauen (dx10?)? Funcom macht das anscheinend nicht.


Naja, in der letzten Zeit kamen einige Patches. Die beiden PvP Patches, Yhmirs Pass, heute wieder ein Patch. Insgesamt hat sich die Performance, Stabilität und Qualität des Spiels, seit der Zeit wo ich's zuletzt gespielt hatte (auch vor ~1/2 Jahr), sehr verbessert. Kann man nicht meckern. Und der nächste größere Patch für den Testlive-Server ist auch schon in der Mache. DX10-Vorbereitungspatch kam auch. Denke mal, dass es wohl auch nicht mehr lange dauern wird.



warri22 schrieb:


> 4. Wer sich darüber beschwert, wird gebannt. Funcom macht das anscheinend.


Ja, Waldgeist ist halt bisschen eigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





warri22 schrieb:


> Warum macht Funcom sowas wohl?  Vielleicht weil sie fett verdienen wollen (Rendite machen), aber nicht auf eine zu rechtfertigende Art und Weise.


Das weiß wahrscheinlich FunCom selbst nichtmal. Ich bezweifel aber, dass sie da konspirierender Weise am Tisch gesessen und fett die Pläne geschmiedet haben, wie sie am besten die Fans verarschen können.



warri22 schrieb:


> Selbst kleine Kinder würden über das Spiel lachen: " Der reitet ja die ganze Zeit ohne Kopf auf dem Pferd. Und der Umhang ist 3 Meter hinter ihm. Das Schwert nochmal weitere 6 Meter dahinter in der Luft. Lol."


Uhh ... Kinder sollten das böse Spiel nichtmal sehen. Aber die Dinge, die du da beschreibst, sind mir in AoC noch nicht begegnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (26. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht. Das war nicht fein von FC. Das ist aber nichts neues und das wissen wir nun alle auch.



Ja wir wissen dass schon, aber jemand der sich jetzt zum ersten mal für diese Spiel interessiert und das Forum hier nach Informationen durchstöbert sollte  auch wissen was für ein Sauladen Funcom ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (26. November 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Ja wir wissen dass schon, aber jemand der sich jetzt zum ersten mal für diese Spiel interessiert und das Forum hier nach Informationen durchstöbert sollte  auch wissen was für ein Sauladen Funcom ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Meines Wissens gibt es doch hier im Forum das Thema_ "AOC ist einfach schlecht"
_ oder so ählich

Da stehen doch alles drinne 

Kann jeder lesen ,wenn er will.

Ihr könnt also beruhigt euren Tagesgeschäften nach gehen.
Alles in Ordnung, die Welt ist gerettet,ihr könnt diesem Forum fern bleiben.

Danke


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (26. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Selbst kleine Kinder würden über das Spiel lachen: " Der reitet ja die ganze Zeit ohne Kopf auf dem Pferd. Und der Umhang ist 3 Meter hinter ihm. Das Schwert nochmal weitere 6 Meter dahinter in der Luft. Lol."



Da verwechselst du glaub ich AoC mit einem anderen Spiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(man beachte das Schild...."am Rücken")

Um welches Spiel es sich hier auf dem Screenshot handelt, verrat ich natürlich nich'.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (26. November 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Da verwechselst du glaub ich AoC mit einem anderen Spiel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm.. HdRO?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (27. November 2008)

nur eine frage der zeit bis die server komplett runtergefahren werden wennde mich fragst


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Welch Erkenntnis. Ist das nicht bei jedem MMO der Fall? Ist doch auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die WoW-, HdRO oder War-Server runtergefahren werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hey-Ray (27. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Welch Erkenntnis. Ist das nicht bei jedem MMO der Fall? Ist doch auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die WoW-, HdRO oder War-Server runtergefahren werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist es? Wann werden denn die Server zum ältesten und bekanntem MMO Ultima Online runtergefahren? Auch eine frage der zeit? Bei welchem MMO wurden denn die Server runtergefahren weil das game einfach zu alt ist?


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Aus Altersgründen bei keinem bekannten, stimmt schon. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es eine Frage der Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das was die meisten hier "Prophezeihen", dass bei AoC bald die Lichter ausgehen, weil FC kein Geld mehr zum Betrieb hat, ist reines Wunschdenken, um der Firma den persönlichen Frust (oder das was sie irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben) heimzuzahlen.


----------



## Healor (27. November 2008)

Ich seh schon die Threads vor mir, falls die AoC Server irgendwann geschlossen werden. Falls das mal passieren sollte: *gäääähhnnn* dann zock ich halt was anderes. Wäre nur schade um das Gold was ich mir bis jetzt erfarmt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke aber das wird nicht so schnell passieren. Das Spiel läuft, man findet immer Gruppen für irgendwas. Mir sind bis jetzt vielleicht 1 oder 2 Bugs begegnet und es wird ja fleißig gepatcht.

Und vielleicht war es ganz gut das sie ein paar Mitarbeiter entlassen. Weniger Gehälter zahlen = Mehr Geld ins Spiel investieren.


----------



## Lurka (27. November 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft, man findet immer Gruppen für irgendwas. Mir sind bis jetzt vielleicht 1 oder 2 Bugs begegnet und es wird ja fleißig gepatcht.



Beim Rest stimmt ich Dir zu, aber in dem Quote oben musste ich herzlichst Lachen, zum Glück hatte ich keinen Druck auf der Blase. Als ich vor 4 Monaten aufgehört hab liessen sich schon keine Gruppen mehr finden, egal ob auf Mitra für Gefängnisinsel oder auf Titus für niedere Dungeons oder Open PvP. Was ich so von meinem Bruder höre ist das auch nicht wirklich besser geworden, eher das Gegenteil.
1 oder 2 Bugs? Ja, nee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (27. November 2008)

Ich finds an sich sehr schade, dass aus dem game nichts richtiges geworden ist, woran auch immer es genau liegen mag.
Habs selber fast drei Monate gespielt und dann jedoch aufgehört, da alle Ingame- und RLFreunde wieder aufgehört haben und ich nicht allein weitermachen wollte. Ich war in insgesamt 4 Gilden die sich allesamt entweder auflösten oder ausstarben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So von der Stimmung, den Chars, der Grafik her macht das Spiel schon wirklich was her und ich bin immer wieder am überlegen ob ich es wieder aufspielen soll. Mich schreckt nur die Einsamkeit auf den Servern ab, von der immer alle jammern. 

Für die Funcommitarbeiter und deren Entlassungen tuts mir sehr leid, aber das ist einfach die ganz normale Folge, wenns einem Unternehmen schlecht geht. Als erstes werden die Mitarbeiter reduziert um Kosten zu sparen - auch wenn die meist am wenigsten dafür können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (27. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Beim Rest stimmt ich Dir zu, aber in dem Quote oben musste ich herzlichst Lachen, zum Glück hatte ich keinen Druck auf der Blase. Als ich vor 4 Monaten aufgehört hab liessen sich schon keine Gruppen mehr finden, egal ob auf Mitra für Gefängnisinsel oder auf Titus für niedere Dungeons oder Open PvP. Was ich so von meinem Bruder höre ist das auch nicht wirklich besser geworden, eher das Gegenteil.
> 1 oder 2 Bugs? Ja, nee...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und da musste ich jetzt lachen. Vor 4 Monaten hast du aufgehört? Ich rede von der Gegenwart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor ein paar Tagen war ich Gefängnisinsel, in 10 Minuten stand die Gruppe. Gestern Amphietheater, wartezeit ca 5 Minuten. Vor 2 Wochen Zisterne und Mainystem, auch ca 10 Minuten... Minigames? Am Abend im Levelbereich 61-80 wartet man 10-20 Minuten. Im 40-60er Bereich schreibt man ein paar mal was im Globalchannel das die Leute sich anmelden sollen und schon hat man eine Gruppe.

Zum Thema Bugs: Spontan fallen mir 2 Bugs ein

1. Das man ab und an nicht richtig abmounten kann wenn man auf dem Pferd sitzt und angeschossen wird
2. Wenn man in einer der Villen an der Wand steht und eine Wache schubst dich um dann steht man in der Wand drin

Aber sonst... hhmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (27. November 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> Und da musste ich jetzt lachen. Vor 4 Monaten hast du aufgehört? Ich rede von der Gegenwart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja...Deswegen beobachte ich die Situation auch bei Verwandten/bekannten, und sorry, da war nix mit 10 Minuten Stand die Gruppe. Naja, vielleicht auch Serverabhängig.
Ok, von Bugs kann ich momentan nix sagen aber was ich so im Off. Forum lese bringt mich auch nicht grade dazu AoC nochmal anzutesten. Kann jetzt nicht grade hin- und herswitchen um genau zu gucken, bin auf der Arbeit, aber spontan fallen mir da die 30 Sec. freezes bei !kompletten! Raids ein, während der Bosskampf weiterläuft. Vistrix nicht mehr buggy? Auktionshaus Bug behoben? Chat Bug behoben, bzw. gibts mittlerweile nochmal einen Regionalschat? lfg/lfm Tool immernoch buggy? Etc...


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Tja...Deswegen beobachte ich die Situation auch bei Verwandten/bekannten, und sorry, da war nix mit 10 Minuten Stand die Gruppe. Naja, vielleicht auch Serverabhängig.


Es ist Serverabhängig, da die Populationen nunmal verschieden sind.



Lurka schrieb:


> Ok, von Bugs kann ich momentan nix sagen aber was ich so im Off. Forum lese bringt mich auch nicht grade dazu AoC nochmal anzutesten. [...]


Natürlich hat AoC noch ein paar Bugs. Freezes hab ich auch schon gehabt, gelegentlich laggts, ... Zu Raid-Encountern kann ich nix sagen.
Aber gehts denn darum, dass AoC bug- und problemfrei sein muss, damit es Akzeptanz findet? Das was man beim normalen Spielen erlebt, ist nach meiner Erfahrung und Einschätzung Bugfrei. Skills funktionieren, Combos funktionieren, Client läuft stabil, Performance ist super, bisher nur 2 Qs gehabt, die 'nen Bug hatten, war aber immer innerhalb von ~30min ein GM zur Hand, der das gefixt hat. NPCs funktionieren auch, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab (Mail, Auktionator, ...).

Alles in allem kann man an AoC nix mehr groß aussetzen, was man nicht irgendwo an anderen aktuellen MMOs (Warhammer oder WotLK) auch meckern könnte. Ein paar Spieler mehr könnens schon gern noch sein, obwohl man bereits einen Zuwachs merkt. Aber mal schauen, wie's nach dem Server-Merge ausschaut.


----------



## xdave78 (27. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Vistrix nicht mehr buggy?
> Auktionshaus Bug behoben?
> Chat Bug behoben, bzw.
> gibts mittlerweile nochmal einen Regionalschat?
> lfg/lfm Tool immernoch buggy? Etc...


Nein.
???
???
Ja und Global
???

Zwischen Juli und jetzt liegen wirklich Welten. Ich weiss ja nicht was auf Mitra oder Titus ist. Aber auf Aries findet man ziemlcih schnell für FAST alles Gruppen inzwischen. Natürlich ist es auch hier so dass das von Tag zu Tag variiert - also man zB zur Dr. House Zeit weniger schnell ne Grp findet als Freitag abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe inständig dass FC zu Weihnachten oder wenigstens in den kommenden 2-3 Monaten ein Programm startet in dem ehem. Abonnenten ne Woche 4free spielen können - ich schätze Viele werden sich wiklich positiv überrascht sehen wenn sie versuchen dem Ganzen ne Chance zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Niko78 (27. November 2008)

Ich habe mir nun mal die "rosarote Brille" aufgesetzt und sage: AoC ist spielbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ... schlussendlich komme ich doch zu der Meinung, dass der Hype, welcher um das Game gemacht wurde, einfach nur ein Ameisenkrieg gegen Elefanten war.
Klartetext: man hat den Start total verschi.... und bekommt nun kaum mehr, wenn überhaupt, neue Spieler dazu.
Vielleicht liegt es ja auch nur an Funcom, welche bis dato nicht peilen konnte, wie man es richtig angeht.
Die Zukunft: die liegt sicher darin, dass es Leute geben wird, die darauf schwören und auf eine bessere Zukunft hoffen. Warum auch nicht: gibt anderes am Markt, dass an der Grenze dahindümpelt und nicht untergeht. ^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (27. November 2008)

30 Sec. freezes bei !kompletten! Raids ein - während der Bosskampf weiterläuft
war bei uns vor 2 wochen noch vorhanden

Vistrix nicht mehr buggy? 
seit 4 wochen ohne probleme gelegt davor war vistrix tagesabhänig ^^ 1 tag verbuggt nächster tag bugfrei

Auktionshaus Bug behoben?
zumindest den grafikbug habe ich vor kurzem immer noch gehabt was mich extrem stört

Chat Bug behoben bzw. gibts mittlerweile nochmal einen Regionalschat?
globalchat ist richtig gut wie ich finde - erreicht man wieder alle spieler die on sind.

lfg/lfm Tool immernoch buggy?
ja immer noch ohne funktion


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nun mal die "rosarote Brille" aufgesetzt und sage: AoC ist spielbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, das sagen wir ja auch schon die ganze Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FC hat damit, wie sie AoC auf den Markt geschmissen haben, wirklich einen absoluten Klogriff geleistet, von dem sie sich nur schwer erholen werden. Aber an und für sich ist AoC 'n solides, konkurrenzfähiges MMO geworden.



Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> Auktionshaus Bug behoben?
> zumindest den grafikbug habe ich vor kurzem immer noch gehabt was mich extrem stört


Welcher Grafikbug, wenn ich fragen darf? 



Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> lfg/lfm Tool immernoch buggy?
> ja immer noch ohne funktion


"Ohne Funktion" ist relativ. Das Gruppensuch-Tool listet bei mir zwar Spieler auf, allerdings bin ich da noch nicht wirklich dahinter gestiegen, wie der Rest dann funktioniert. In meinen Augen ists bedinerisch unbrauchbar, aber funktionieren tuts ... irgendwie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (27. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Welcher Grafikbug, wenn ich fragen darf?


..den wo man bei geöffnetem Bank und Inventarfach keine Bilder in den Slots angezeigt bekommt.
Der war auf jeden Fall letzte Woche noch da, gestern hab ich nicht geguckt.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (27. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..den wo man bei geöffnetem Bank und Inventarfach keine Bilder in den Slots angezeigt bekommt.
> Der war auf jeden Fall letzte Woche noch da, gestern hab ich nicht geguckt.



genau das meine ich danke dave

bei diesem tool habe ich mich schon nen paar mal angemeldet einfach um zu sehen ob es klappt aber irgendwie nichts hinbekommen. kann natürlich auch sein das ich dafür zu dumm bin ^^
aber keiner in meiner gilde und freundeliste hat das bislang hingekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


it is not a bug it is a feature wäre in dem fall echt schlecht - meiner meinung nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (27. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Tja...Deswegen beobachte ich die Situation auch bei Verwandten/bekannten, und sorry, da war nix mit 10 Minuten Stand die Gruppe. Naja, vielleicht auch Serverabhängig.



Liegt dann wohl wirklich am Server. Bin auf Asgard übrigens.



Lurka schrieb:


> Ok, von Bugs kann ich momentan nix sagen aber was ich so im Off. Forum lese bringt mich auch nicht grade dazu AoC nochmal anzutesten. Kann jetzt nicht grade hin- und herswitchen um genau zu gucken, bin auf der Arbeit, aber spontan fallen mir da die 30 Sec. freezes bei !kompletten! Raids ein, während der Bosskampf weiterläuft. Vistrix nicht mehr buggy? Auktionshaus Bug behoben? Chat Bug behoben, bzw. gibts mittlerweile nochmal einen Regionalschat? lfg/lfm Tool immernoch buggy? Etc...



Das wurde ja bereits schon beantwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..den wo man bei geöffnetem Bank und Inventarfach keine Bilder in den Slots angezeigt bekommt.
> Der war auf jeden Fall letzte Woche noch da, gestern hab ich nicht geguckt.


Hm, daran kann ich mich nich erinnern. Was mich nur bei der Bank nervt ist, dass sich Inventar und Bankfach überlappen und ich da mein Zeug blöd reinstapeln kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (27. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hm, daran kann ich mich nich erinnern. Was mich nur bei der Bank nervt ist, dass sich Inventar und Bankfach überlappen und ich da mein Zeug blöd reinstapeln kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Strg + Linksklick aufs Inventar kannst du die linke Seite (das Fenster wo man den Char und die Rüssi sieht) ausblenden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trippleass gnom (6. Dezember 2008)

Wieviele Mitarbeiter werden denn an AOC im Moment noch arbeiten? Die haben doch schon alles Mögliche verschoben und nun mit wenigen Leuten wird bestimmt nur noch grob geflickt. Nur noch das Allernötigste, was sich nicht unter den schmutzigen Teppich kehren lässt.

Schämt euch funcom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (6. Dezember 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Wieviele Mitarbeiter werden denn an AOC im Moment noch arbeiten? Die haben doch schon alles Mögliche verschoben und nun mit wenigen Leuten wird bestimmt nur noch grob geflickt. Nur noch das Allernötigste, was sich nicht unter den schmutzigen Teppich kehren lässt.
> 
> Schämt euch funcom.
> 
> ...



Dazu möchte ich mal den großen, blauen Bären in da house (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM3-j4OtoS8) zitieren:

"Die Leute glauben, wir sind ein riesengroßer Betrieb... Dabei mach' ich das doch Alles ganz alleine..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## fripon (6. Dezember 2008)

> Wieviele Mitarbeiter werden denn an AOC im Moment noch arbeiten? Die haben doch schon alles Mögliche verschoben und nun mit wenigen Leuten wird bestimmt nur noch grob geflickt. Nur noch das Allernötigste, was sich nicht unter den schmutzigen Teppich kehren lässt.



Jetzt übertreibt mal nicht....

Es wurden noch nicht mal entwickler Rausgeschmissen...

Wie gesagt waren die meisten bei der "Qualitäts Sicherung" die gefeuert worden...

Und das wohl auch zurecht....


----------



## OldboyX (6. Dezember 2008)

fripon schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt waren die meisten bei der "Qualitäts Sicherung" die gefeuert worden...



Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund von Verschwörungstheorien, aber ich denke, dass man gerade bei Entlassungen in einer prekären Situation etwas auf PR achtet und es mit der "Berufsbezeichnung" wohl nicht so genau nimmt. Die entlassen Mitarbeiter, weil AoC finanziell nicht das bringt, was man sich erwartet hatte. Das ist ein ganz normaler Prozess, den es auch bei jeder anderen Firma gibt. Doch zu glauben, dass dies "überhaupt keine Auswirkungen auf AoC" hat ist genauso blauäugig wie zu sagen "jetzt geht Funcom den Bach runter".

Das Team wird kleiner und damit die Entwicklung langsamer, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Wem AoC gefällt - so wie es jetzt ist - dem kann es egal sein. Wer ständig hofft, dass dies und jenes bald geändert wird, der sollte sich vielleicht darauf einstellen, dass Sachen unter Umständen länger dauern. Wer einmal Vanguard gespielt hat weiß was ich meine (wobei AoC von dem Miniteam von Vanguard noch weit entfernt ist).


----------



## Amorelian (6. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ...
> Das Team wird kleiner und damit die Entwicklung langsamer, das liegt in der Natur der Sache.
> ...



Naja das ist im Falle von AoC eher anders, es wurden meist nur Community Service Mitarbeiter in den USA entlassen, die haben mit der Entwicklung nichts zu tun. Wahrscheinlich wurden die Leute entlassen, die erst wenige Monate zuvor wegen des guten Starts von AoC eingestellt wurden, also in der Regel eher GMs etc.

AO hatte weitaus weniger Spieler als AoC es hat und existiert noch immer, daher glaube ich nicht, dass, Funcom AoC fallen lässt, es ist immer noch ihr stärkstes Zugpferd. Und technisch gesehen reicht ihnen kein anderes MMO auch nur annähernd das Wasser, sie wären schön blöd es aufzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Dezember 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:
			
		

> es wurden meist nur Community Service Mitarbeiter in den USA entlassen



Das ist eine sehr schwammige Aussage, dazu bräuchte man erstens eine Quelle und zweitens gibt es eben außerhalb von "meist nur" doch noch ein paar die nicht Community Service Mitarbeiter waren und trotzdem entlassen wurden. Zudem habe ich bei solchen Aussagen (egal von welcher Firma) meine Zweifel inwiefern die Berufsbezeichnungen so gewählt werden, dass keine negative PR (oder möglichst wenig davon) entsteht.

Letztlich habe ich nie gesagt, dass AoC fallengelassen wird oder gar aufgegeben. Mich stört es nur, wenn Leute partout behaupten, dass es "überhaupt keinen Einfluss" auf Aoc hat, wieviele Mitarbeiter Funcom nun hat und wie Funcom finanziell dasteht, weil das ist purer Schwachsinn. Ob der Einfluss nun negativ oder positiv ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber es macht definitiv einen Unterschied, wie viel Geld hinter einem MMO steht (entweder durch Investoren, oder langfristig eben durch viele - bzw. nicht so viele -  zahlende Kunden).


----------



## asszudemi (7. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Welch Erkenntnis. Ist das nicht bei jedem MMO der Fall? Ist doch auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die WoW-, HdRO oder War-Server runtergefahren werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehr gut kombiniert Sherlock
hol dirn Kaffee


----------



## corpescrust (7. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr schwammige Aussage, dazu bräuchte man erstens eine Quelle und zweitens gibt es eben außerhalb von "meist nur" doch noch ein paar die nicht Community Service Mitarbeiter waren und trotzdem entlassen wurden. Zudem habe ich bei solchen Aussagen (egal von welcher Firma) meine Zweifel inwiefern die Berufsbezeichnungen so gewählt werden, dass keine negative PR (oder möglichst wenig davon) entsteht.



Natürlich alles schwammige Aussagen

Letztendlich wurden nicht mal die 70% bestätigt.
Fakt ist aber wohl das die meisten Entlassungen in Amerika statt gefunden haben.
Die Entwickler sind nun mal in Oslo.

Letztendlich zählt das Ergebnis
Wenn du nicht spekulieren willst,dann mach es auch nicht

Für mich ist klar, sinken die Spielerzahlen werden weniger Leute benötigt die diese Spieler betreuen.
Ergo werden Leute entlassen.
Nicht schön,aber ganz normal.

Mit der Qualität dieses Spieles hat das aber erstmal nichts zu tun.
Solange bis man was Gegenteiliges hört.


----------



## t34m4n (7. Dezember 2008)

Tja die Weltwirtschaftskrise lässt grüßen!


----------



## Tiegars (7. Dezember 2008)

t34m4n schrieb:


> Tja die Weltwirtschaftskrise lässt grüßen!


Meiner Meinung nach hats nicht mit der Krise zu tun. Das hat dort andere Gründe. Wegen der grossen Spielerfluktuation  zu tun als mit was anderem.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## OldboyX (7. Dezember 2008)

corpsecrust schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Qualität dieses Spieles hat das aber erstmal nichts zu tun.



Das hängt davon ab, was man unter "Qualität" versteht. Ein MMORPG lebt stark davon, wie schnell die Entwickler neue Inhalte hinzufügen können, wie gut diese sind und wie umfangreich. Größere Resourcen führen hier einfach zu mehr Möglichkeiten und genau das kann man nicht verleugnen. Schon um aktuelle Spielerzahlen zu halten, müssen die Entwickler das Spiel konstant erweitern, sonst ist es vom 1. Tag an ein langsamer Tod. Dies mag dem Spieler egal sein,  er kann so lange Spielen bis die Server heruntergefahren werden, aber manchen ist es auch nicht egal (Ich spiele lieber kein MMO in dem Bugs Jahre brauchen um behoben zu werden, neuer Content ewig auf sich warten lässt und dann mager ausfällt etc.).


----------



## Coup de grâce (8. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, was man unter "Qualität" versteht. Ein MMORPG lebt stark davon, wie schnell die Entwickler neue Inhalte hinzufügen können, wie gut diese sind und wie umfangreich.



Das ist richtig, was du schreibst. Allein, was nützt das stoische Nachschieben von immer neuem Content, wenn das Spiel als solches nicht zu fesseln vermag und somit keine breite Klientel anspricht/bei der Stange hält? Als Beispiel sei hier mal das "Nischenprodukt" EQ2 angeführt. Dort wird mit schöner Fließbandregelmäßigkeit ein Addon nach dem anderen rausgehauen und somit lediglich die Zahl der altbekannten, langweiligen Timesinks erhöht, ohne dass mit diesem "Content" am (schon 2005 überholten) Spielprinzip etwas geändert werden könnte. Dass EQ2 nach seinem verunglückten Start noch lebt, hat u.a. sicherlich auch damit zu tun, dass an Engine und Basisspiel seit Release nichts mehr opimiert wurde und damit, dass der neue "Content" aus dem Baukasten kommt - das kriegt man zur Not auch mit einer Rumpfmannschaft hin. 



> (Ich spiele lieber kein MMO in dem Bugs Jahre brauchen um behoben zu werden, neuer Content ewig auf sich warten lässt und dann mager ausfällt etc.).



Ich denke, denjenigen, die jetzt noch dabei sind, ist die Funcom-Politik der großen Versprechungen und kleinen Schritte - aus welchem Grund auch immer - schlichtweg egal. Das mittelfristige Überleben (oder aber der Tod auf Latschen) wird bei einem MMO jedoch m.M.n. schon kurz nach Release eingeläutet. Denn auch hier gilt: Es gibt keine zweite Chance für den ersten Eindruck. Dazu gibt es inzwischen einfach zu viele (gut funktionierende) Alternativen auf dem Markt - Wirtschaftkrise hin oder her.


----------



## corpescrust (8. Dezember 2008)

Das mit den Alternativen seh ich gar nicht so.

Ich hab jetzt von mehreren Spielern gehört das sie wieder AOC spielen mangels Alternativen.

Dann heißt es: 

a)Warhammer ist nicht das was ich mir erhofft habe

b)WoW ist ausgelutscht wie ein alter Hundeknochen

kuck ich mir doch mal wieder AOC an


Bisher weiß keiner ob Funcom langsamer oder schneller als vor den Entlassungen Patches und Contents nachschiebt.
Es wurde bestätigt das Personal im Support entlassen wurde.
Für Januar sind zwei neue Dungeons angekündigt,mehr weiß keiner von uns.


----------



## xdave78 (8. Dezember 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Das mit den Alternativen seh ich gar nicht so.


Seh ich genauso. Zusätzlich hab ich auch TCoS probiert. Komisch nur das so "politische" Diskussionen bei anderen Spieleherstellern (EA hat kürzlöich 600 Leute entlassen) nicht aufkommen. Man weiss ja nicht mal um wieviele MA es sich tatsächlich handelt...denn 70% von 10 MA wären DEN den Rummel wirklich nicht wert (was nicht heissen soll das nicht jedes Schicksal wichtig ist).
Und eine Firmenpleite oder Entlassungen völlig von einer Rezession abzukoppeln find ich auch recht fragwürdig. Da wird es sicher vielerlei Faktoren gegeben haben - einer davon istz eine organisatorische Umstrukturierung wie sie STÄNDIG von Unternehmen aus allen Wirtschaftsbereichen vorgenommen werden.


----------



## crizbee (8. Dezember 2008)

hi

die erkenntnis das beijedem mmog irgendwanndie server runtergefahren werden ist schon korrekt,
nur das es bei wow frühstens in 20 jahren passieren wird, während bei aoc wahrscheinlich in spätestens 2 
jahren die server abgeschaltet werden^^

gruss crizbee


----------



## xdave78 (8. Dezember 2008)

crizbee schrieb:


> nur das es bei wow frühstens in 20 jahren passieren wird,


Ja nee is klar. Geh ma wieder mit Deiner Feuerwehr spielen Kleiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (8. Dezember 2008)

crizbee schrieb:


> hi
> 
> die erkenntnis das beijedem mmog irgendwanndie server runtergefahren werden ist schon korrekt,
> nur das es bei wow frühstens in 20 jahren passieren wird, während bei aoc wahrscheinlich in spätestens 2
> ...



Ja ?

Mit deinen Fähigkeiten solltest du lieber Lotto spielen.
Oder beim Wetterdienst arbeiten


----------



## Tiegars (8. Dezember 2008)

Ist schon lustig kaum schreibt jemand was gegen AOC kommen die rosa Brillen Besitzer aus allen Löcher geschossen wie Kakalaken und bombardieren die Poster. Mann o Mann habt ihr Angst das Funcom die Server runterfährt^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## corpescrust (8. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Ist schon lustig kaum schreibt jemand was gegen AOC kommen die rosa Brillen Besitzer aus allen Löcher geschossen und bombardieren die Poster. Mann o Mann habt ihr Angst das Funcom die Server runterfährt^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars




Wenn können eurem Leben ja nicht einen seines größten Inhaltes berauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn wir uns nicht wehren ,würden wir auch ja sozusagen auf die *stille Treppe* setzen.

Nene, nicht das von euch noch einer Amok läuft weil ihn seine Mutti nicht richtig lieb hat.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Ist schon lustig kaum schreibt jemand was gegen AOC kommen die rosa Brillen Besitzer aus allen Löcher geschossen wie Kakalaken und bombardieren die Poster. Mann o Mann habt ihr Angst das Funcom die Server runterfährt^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Es geht nicht darum das wer etwas dagegen geschrieben hat sondern, das eben dieses totaler schwachsinn ist, was der gute dort oben verzapft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr schwammige Aussage, dazu bräuchte man erstens eine Quelle und zweitens gibt es eben außerhalb von "meist nur" doch noch ein paar die nicht Community Service Mitarbeiter waren und trotzdem entlassen wurden.



Quelle wäre z.b. der letzte offizielle Podcast. Den ich übrigens aus diversen Gründen recht unterhaltsam fand.


----------



## perry2 (8. Dezember 2008)

ich fuer meinen teil kann das fuer WoW nicht bestaetigen ...
ich bin von WoW weg zu AoC ,grund war langeweile und das ausgelutschte .
nachdem ich von Failcom verarscht wurde , bin ich zu WAR gewechselt.
WAR hat eine zeitlang echt spass gemacht ,trotz der technischen probleme (als heiler fast unspielbar ,wegen ruckeleien).
nach wochen endlosen und sinnlosen tuningversuchen kam dann WotLK und was soll ich sagen ?
es war wie eine heimkehr ...
alle details und sichtweite auf maximum (mit consolenbefehl auf 2000m) ,der DK spielt sich richtig klasse und die neuen landschaften in Northrend sind der hammer.
endlich wieder dieses -eine welt- gefuehl ,nicht alle 5 meter ein zonendurchgang ...
allerdings gehe ich die sache jetzt ruhiger an und spiele den DK auf hordenseite .
das bringt mir als frueherer allianzspieler mehr neues.
vielleicht schaue ich spaeter nochmal in WAR herein ... aber AoC ist fuer mich, genauso wie Failcom ,fuer alle zeit gestorben.

perry2
PS: keine tips zum WAR tuning !
es liegt unter garantie nicht an meinem system und an den einstellungen auch nicht.


----------



## henri (8. Dezember 2008)

perry2 schrieb:


> ich fuer meinen teil kann das fuer WoW nicht bestaetigen ...
> ich bin von WoW weg zu AoC ,grund war langeweile und das ausgelutschte .
> nachdem ich von Failcom verarscht wurde , bin ich zu WAR gewechselt.
> WAR hat eine zeitlang echt spass gemacht ,trotz der technischen probleme (als heiler fast unspielbar ,wegen ruckeleien).
> ...


ging mir genauso von wow aus langeweile weg 
Aoc  angespielt bis kurz vor max. lvl dann ein bissel herr der ringe zu guter letzt WAR 
da WAR derzeit noch viele fehler hat und die schlachten noch nicht sauber laufen bin ich nun wieder bei wow
meine mmo zukunft kann weiter bei WOW sein vileicht auch wieder hdro oder auch WAR nur AOC werde ich nie mehr sielen


----------



## trippleass gnom (8. Dezember 2008)

perry2 schrieb:


> ich fuer meinen teil kann das fuer WoW nicht bestaetigen ...
> ich bin von WoW weg zu AoC ,grund war langeweile und das ausgelutschte .
> nachdem ich von Failcom verarscht wurde , bin ich zu WAR gewechselt.
> WAR hat eine zeitlang echt spass gemacht ,trotz der technischen probleme (als heiler fast unspielbar ,wegen ruckeleien).
> ...



Das hört sich ja an als wäre Wow-Wotlk ein richtiger Knaller - das beste Spiel aller Zeiten und die User vergessen sogar wieder auf Toilette zu gehen und zu essen. Die Kinder gehen nicht mehr zu Schule und die Aktienhändler zocken wieder mehr als sie traden. Nein!

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass Wotlk wieder gute Hausmannskost ist. Alles solide und gute Blizzardqualität. ABER trotzdem pennt man nach 2 Tagen wieder vor dem Monitor ein, weils so langweilig ist. Das beste ist Open-PVP in Wintergrasp. Das ist mal was neues und schönes ... der Rest gähn.

Zurück zu AOC, welches im Moment immer noch einige kleine bescheidene Probleme hat. Es funzt leider immer noch net so gut, dass man es spielen kann. Das einzige was von Anfang an gut funktioniert hat waren die Tit... und das Köpf..., der Rest leider nicht so gut. 

Fazit: Besser bei Blizzard gähnen als ein kaputtes Spiel spielen. Ausgenommen sind Roleplayer, die bei AOC vielleicht besser aufgehoben sind.


----------



## La Saint (8. Dezember 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass Wotlk wieder gut[e] ...... ist. Alles solide und gute Blizzardqualität. ..... Das beste ist Open-PVP in Wintergrasp. Das ist mal was neues und schönes ....



Es geht doch nichts über journalistisch korrektes, jedoch selektives Zitieren ^^.  Hier das Original:



trippleass schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass Wotlk wieder gute Hausmannskost ist. Alles solide und gute Blizzardqualität. ABER trotzdem pennt man nach 2 Tagen wieder vor dem Monitor ein, weils so langweilig ist. Das beste ist Open-PVP in Wintergrasp. Das ist mal was neues und schönes ... der Rest gähn.



Auch wenn wieder mal nur Hausmannskost abgeliefert wurde, die eine oder andere pfiffige Idee ist dennoch dabei. Alles läuft absolut geschmeidig. Wenn ich eine Quest nicht erledigt kriege, dann liegt es an mir. Und nicht etwa daran, das sie verbugged ist. Wenn ich ein Item mit der Post verschicke, dann kommt es auch an. Solche Dinge beruhigen einfach. Ich spiele um mich zu entspannen, nicht um meinen Blutdruck hoch zu treiben.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man von WoW nicht langsam wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückkommt (wenn ihr über wotlk diskutieren wollt dürft ihr das gern im WoW-Forenteil tun), dann muss ich davon ausgehen, dass ihr euch hier ausgesprochen habt und den Thread schließen.


----------



## La Saint (8. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man von WoW nicht langsam wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückkommt (wenn ihr über wotlk diskutieren wollt dürft ihr das gern im WoW-Forenteil tun), dann muss ich davon ausgehen, dass ihr euch hier ausgesprochen habt und den Thread schließen.



Na, dann wieder back to the roots.

Hier ein Zitat aus Allvatar.com:



> Schenkt man dem Bericht von TenTonHammer Glauben, so hat Funcom Ende letzter Woche etwa 70% der US-Mitarbeiter entlassen. Dabei soll es sich hauptsächlich um Stellen aus dem Kundenservice- und Qualitätssicherungsteam handeln. Die Gesamtzahl der betroffenen Mitarbeiter liegt laut den Kommentaren bei ca. 60. Ob dieser Schritt schon länger geplant oder aufgrund der mangelnden Age of Conan Spieler eher spontaner Natur war, ist noch nicht bekannt



Es werden also als erstes Leute aus der Qualitätssicherung entlassen. Das outet Funcom als Mitglied der "New Economy Game Developers". Ein Erkennungszeichen dieser Spieleschmieden ist die Aufteilung ihres Entwicklungsbudgets. Folgende Quoten sind hier üblich:

50% Marketing
30% Spieledesign
20% Entwicklung
00% Tests

Ich könnte hier jetzt den Namen eines deutschen Spieleentwicklers aus dieser elitären Gruppe nennen, der gerade wieder mal einen vergleichbaren Stunt von "kreativer Markteinführung eines Produktes" abgeliefert hat. Nach meiner Zählung das dritte Mal innerhalb von 6 Jahren. Aber das wäre sicher off-topic ^^ Bleiben wir also einfach bei Funcom, die ebenfalls nach genau dieser Strategie arbeiten.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## ogum (8. Dezember 2008)

@die Vorposter die AOC wieder mal Entlassungen und vage Vermutungen zu einen dummen Flame verarbeiten.
Ihr kommt mir vor wie irgend ein demenzkranker Opa der nicht mitbekommt das sich die Welt weiterdreht.
Ich spiele AOC schon fast 4 Monate und mir sind kaum Bugs begegnet, die Welt ist stimmig und es wird so alle 3 Wochen gepatcht.
Das Spiel ist richtig gut, wems nicht zusagt weil seine hardware nicht passt oder weil ihm Grafik nicht wichtig ist, der brauchsts ja nicht zu spielen.
Und die Mutmaßungen von la saint sind einfach nur bullshit. Wenn du das Spiel in den letzten 4 Monaten gespielt hättest würdest du so etwas nicht schreiben. Die Qualität von AOC ist sehr gut.
Wenn Funcom Mitarbeiter entläßt, dann wird das schon Gründe haben über die ich nicht spekulieren muß.
Die Deutsche Bank hat bei 5 Mrd. Gewinn vor einem Jahr 3000 Mitarbeiter entlassen. Das sind eben strategische Entscheidungen die ein Laie sicher nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Niko78 (8. Dezember 2008)

ogum schrieb:


> @die Vorposter die AOC wieder mal Entlassungen und vage Vermutungen zu einen dummen Flame verarbeiten.
> Ihr kommt mir vor wie irgend ein demenzkranker Opa der nicht mitbekommt das sich die Welt weiterdreht.
> Ich spiele AOC schon fast 4 Monate und mir sind kaum Bugs begegnet, die Welt ist stimmig und es wird so alle 3 Wochen gepatcht.
> Das Spiel ist richtig gut, wems nicht zusagt weil seine hardware nicht passt oder weil ihm Grafik nicht wichtig ist, der brauchsts ja nicht zu spielen.
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das nun deine Meinung gegen meine Meinung steht. Ob ein Spiel gut oder schlecht ist liegt allein an der Betrachtungsweise vom Spieler. Hardwaremässig ist AoC ja der Hammer weil die sehr hohe Anforderungen stellen und somit von der Seite aus schon viele durch's Sieb fallen lassen.
Erkläre mir aber nur eines: wenn alles eh so super ist, warum gibt es dann so wenig Leute die es spielen?


----------



## Donmo (8. Dezember 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das nun deine Meinung gegen meine Meinung steht. Ob ein Spiel gut oder schlecht ist liegt allein an der Betrachtungsweise vom Spieler. Hardwaremässig ist AoC ja der Hammer weil die sehr hohe Anforderungen stellen und somit von der Seite aus schon viele durch's Sieb fallen lassen.
> Erkläre mir aber nur eines: wenn alles eh so super ist, warum gibt es dann so wenig Leute die es spielen?


Verkorkster Start. Wäre es in dem jetzigen Zustand releast worden, hätte es wohl eine Menge Spieler mehr halten können. Jetzt müssen sich Neueinsteiger erst trauen, die allseits verbreitete Meinung, das AoC der Antichrist ist, zu überwinden. Wiedereinsteiger müssen erst wieder Vertrauen in Funcom fassen. Das dauert alles seine Zeit, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass AoC sich durch den grottigen Start selbst deklassiert hat. Schade eigentlich, aber nach dem Servermerge dürften sich sie Server sicher voll genug "anfühlen".


----------



## Revington (8. Dezember 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Erkläre mir aber nur eines: wenn alles eh so super ist, warum gibt es dann so wenig Leute die es spielen?


Ein paar fragen am Rande:
a) Sind 100.000+ Spieler wenig?
b) Wie viele Leute passen bei AoC in eine Gruppe?
c) Wie viele Leute passen bei AoC in einen Raid?

Im Grunde ist es völlig wurscht, ob ein Spiel nun 1 mio, 10 mio oder nur 100 tausend Leute zocken, solange die "kritische" Maße vorhanden ist, dass alle Spielmechaniken, für die man mehrere Spieler benötigt, halbwegs funktionieren.


----------



## xdave78 (8. Dezember 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das nun deine Meinung gegen meine Meinung steht. Ob ein Spiel gut oder schlecht ist liegt allein an der Betrachtungsweise vom Spieler. Hardwaremässig ist AoC ja der Hammer weil die sehr hohe Anforderungen stellen und somit von der Seite aus schon viele durch's Sieb fallen lassen.


Ja klar. Dann spiel ma WAR oder TCoS - da sind die Anforderungen genauso hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und die Games sehn sch*** aus)


----------



## ogum (8. Dezember 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das nun deine Meinung gegen meine Meinung steht. Ob ein Spiel gut oder schlecht ist liegt allein an der Betrachtungsweise vom Spieler. Hardwaremässig ist AoC ja der Hammer weil die sehr hohe Anforderungen stellen und somit von der Seite aus schon viele durch's Sieb fallen lassen.
> Erkläre mir aber nur eines: wenn alles eh so super ist, warum gibt es dann so wenig Leute die es spielen?




Ich denke ob einen ein Spiel gefällt oder nicht, liegt an der Betrachtungsweise des Spielers.
Aber da das Spiel relativ fehlerfrei, technisch und optisch top ist und mich gut unterhält  ist es für mich ein sehr gutes Spiel.
(zur zeit spiele ich auch mal wieder warcraft 3, das ist für mich auch heute noch ein sehr gutes Spiel) 

Ich sage ja nicht das alles super ist, es ist sowas wie WOW, optisch ist es viel besser, dafür ist es aber bei weitem nicht so komplex, so das man sich monatelang Tag und Nacht damit beschäftigen könnte.
Ich habe auch nicht den Eindruck das AOC wenig leute spielen, wenn ich eine Gruppe gesucht habe, habe ich bis jetzt immer eine gefunden, mehr brauche ich gar nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (9. Dezember 2008)

> Im Grunde ist es völlig wurscht, ob ein Spiel nun 1 mio, 10 mio oder nur 100 tausend Leute zocken, solange die "kritische" Maße vorhanden ist, dass alle Spielmechaniken, für die man mehrere Spieler benötigt, halbwegs funktionieren.



Mit "kritische Masse" meinst du wohl eher, dass der Betreiber des Spiels schwarze Zahlen schreibt - ansonsten werden die Server nämlich abgeschalten (siehe Fury, siehe HG:L, etc.). Es reicht absolut nicht, dass zur prime-time der gesamte Server eine volle Raidgruppe stellen kann und damit die "Spielmechanik" abgedeckt ist.


----------



## etmundi (9. Dezember 2008)

Revington schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es völlig wurscht, ob ein Spiel nun 1 mio, 10 mio oder nur 100 tausend Leute zocken, solange die "kritische" Maße vorhanden ist, dass alle Spielmechaniken, für die man mehrere Spieler benötigt, halbwegs funktionieren.



Um ein Spiel gut am laufen zu halten (Support, Patches, neue Inhalte, Addons), sind heutzutage
etwas 500.000 zahlende Kunden notwendig. Bei Aoc etwas weniger durch höhere mtl. Gebühren.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Wo nimmst du diese Zahlen her? Faustregel ist: Ab 50.000 Abos ist ein MMO tragfähig - und die ist von damals noch. "Heutzutage" kannste nicht sagen, da im Grunde sich die Bedingungen für MMO-Betreiber verbessert haben, weil Traffic und Hardware immer 'nem Preisverfall unterliegen.

Und das mit 500.000 kommt doch nur von Mythic, soweit ich weiß? Die meinten, dass das die Mindestanzahl an Abos sein sollte, damit sich ihre Vorstellungen erfüllen und Warhammer rentabel ist ... oder so.


----------



## corpescrust (9. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Um ein Spiel gut am laufen zu halten (Support, Patches, neue Inhalte, Addons), sind heutzutage
> etwas 500.000 zahlende Kunden notwendig. Bei Aoc etwas weniger durch höhere mtl. Gebühren.




Nur mal so

Bill Rooper hat gesagt das sie damals bei Blizzard mit  500k Usern höchstens gerechnet haben.

Ich wüsste kein Spiel außer WOW was diese Zahl im Moment erreicht.

WAR denk ich, wird auch nicht mehr 500k Spieler haben.


----------



## xCarlos (9. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Um ein Spiel gut am laufen zu halten (Support, Patches, neue Inhalte, Addons), sind heutzutage
> etwas 500.000 zahlende Kunden notwendig. Bei Aoc etwas weniger durch höhere mtl. Gebühren.


Merkwürdige Zahlen, die du hier präsentierst. Ich denke mal, das AOC etwa doppelt soviele aktive
Abos hat, wie zum Überleben notwendig wären. Da auch kein weiterer Mitgliederschwund zu verzeichnen
ist, werden die Funcom / AOC Hasser noch eine Weile auf die Beerdigung warten müssen.


----------



## Frankyb (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das Spiel doch ach so gut ist ,frag Ich mich trozdem, warum die Verkaufzahlen so in den Keller gegangen sind.

Bei meinem MediaMarkt um die Ecke waren vor so um 4 Monate ein ganzen Regal voll mit dem Spiel und Gamekarten.
Beim meinem letzten Besuch letzte Woche ist alles zusammen geschrumpft auf ganze 10 Spiele und 10 Gamekarten.

Und in den sogenanten top ten Verkaufchart's kann man es gar nicht mehr finden.

Und ohne Moos nichts Los.

Das wird einer der Hautgründe sein warum Fc soviel seine Mitarbeiter entlassen hatt,und Server zusammen legen will.


Für mich hatt sich Fc den Todesstoß selber verpasst,als es das Spiel zu früh released hatte.

Natürlich werden es wieder einige Leute ganz andersehen und mir Schwarzmalerei vorwerfen.
(Winke winke an spectrumizer und an Sylvvia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber für mich ist das Spiel geschichte.

Nur die Mitarbeiter tuen mir leid.
So kurz vor den Feiertagen die Entlassung zu bekommen ist auch nicht fein.
Fc hätte mit der entlassung warten können bis zum anfang des neuen Jahres.
Das wäre besser gewesen.
Schade


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Frankyb, erzähl mal was neues.


----------



## etmundi (9. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und das mit 500.000 kommt doch nur von Mythic, soweit ich weiß? Die meinten, dass das die Mindestanzahl an Abos sein sollte, damit sich ihre Vorstellungen erfüllen und Warhammer rentabel ist ... oder so.




Stimmt. Und ich wüßte nicht, warum man dass nicht auf andere Spiele übetragen könnte.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Weils komplette Spekulation ist.

Tante Edith meint grad: Außerdem sind die Situationen auch komplett unterschiedlich. Du vergleichst da quasi Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## etmundi (9. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Weils komplette Spekulation ist.
> 
> Tante Edith meint grad: Außerdem sind die Situationen auch komplett unterschiedlich. Du vergleichst da quasi Äpfel mit Birnen.




Wieso ist Mythic ein Apfel und Funcom eine Birne?
Kann dir nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man einfach so die Zielsetzungen einer Firma, 1:1 für eine andere übernehmen kann, auch wenn sie in der gleichen Branche sind. Nur weil Mythic sagt, dass sie idealerweise ~500.000 bräuchten, ist das meiner Meinung nach kein neuer Maßstab für AoC, TCoS usw.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und ich wüßte nicht, warum man dass nicht auf andere Spiele übetragen könnte.



Soweit ich weiß hat Mythic nur gesagt, dass 500.000 ihr Ziel ist, nicht dass das MMO erst mit diesen Zahlen rentabel ist...


----------



## etmundi (9. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat Mythic nur gesagt, dass 500.000 ihr Ziel ist, nicht dass das MMO erst mit diesen Zahlen rentabel ist...



Doch. Sie bräuchten 500.000 Spieler, im über die Runden zu kommen.
Oder meine Erinnerung trübt mich.


----------



## xdave78 (9. Dezember 2008)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Bei meinem MediaMarkt um die Ecke waren vor so um 4 Monate ein ganzen Regal voll mit dem Spiel und Gamekarten.
> Beim mei


Na dann hat es sich doch klasse vekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@etmundi: 
Komm Junge - geh ma weg. KEIN MMO der Welt braucht 500k Gamer um über die Runden zu kommen. Der Publisher würde eine Entwicklungsfirma auslachen die daherkommt und sagt "Jo wir ham ein ganz tolle MMORPG und brauchen 500k Spieler um über die Runden zu kommen..".

HA HA!


----------



## Mordrach (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ein MMO erst mit 500.000 Abonnenten rentabel wäre, dann hätte Mythic DAoC schon 2002 eingestampft, da das Spiel zu seiner besten Zeit gerade mal knapp 250.000 Abonnenten hatte. Seit dem Erscheinen von WoW Ende 2004 in den USA ist diese Zahl massiv eingebrochen, mittlerweile hat DAoC vielleicht noch 20.000 Abonnenten weltweit, trotzdem existiert es noch.

Nicht anders verhält es sich bei Anarchy Online, welches wie AoC ja von Funcom ist und zu seiner besten Zeit gerade mal 60.000 Abonnenten hatte.

Mit sinkender Abonnenten Zahl sinken auch die benötigten Hardwareanforderungen, die benötigte Bandbreite, der benötigte Support etc., daher können MMOs auch mit relativ wenigen Abonnenten noch rentabel sein.

Ob es dem gewünschten Profit der Entwickler entspricht, ist dann eine ganz andere Frage.

Da AoC im Bereich der MMOs wohl Funcoms größte Einnahmequelle ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die AoC Server noch lange existieren werden.
Funcom besitzt nunmal keine Palette von zig MMOs wie NC-Soft und auch nicht soviele in Entwicklung befindliche MMOs, die erfolgsversprechender wären.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Doch. Sie bräuchten 500.000 Spieler, im über die Runden zu kommen.
> Oder meine Erinnerung trübt mich.


Laut dem Interview hier meint Jacobs lediglich "'[...] No. I want us to be no less than number two; that would make me very happy.' For the number two spot, Jacobs reasoned that 'Warhammer' would need at least a half-million subscribers, [...]".


----------



## Carangil (9. Dezember 2008)

Das sind ganz alte Aussagen von Funcom (vor Release oder kurz danach, als man auch viel verkauft hatte), dass man eben wegen der hohen Entwicklungskosten 500 000 Abos bräuchte, um die Kosten der Entwicklung und des Betriebs reinzukriegen ...


----------



## Abrox (9. Dezember 2008)

Carangil schrieb:


> Das sind ganz alte Aussagen von Funcom (vor Release oder kurz danach, als man auch viel verkauft hatte), dass man eben wegen der hohen Entwicklungskosten 500 000 Abos bräuchte, um die Kosten der Entwicklung und des Betriebs reinzukriegen ...



Das war keine Aussage von FunCom über AoC, sondern von EA Mythic über WAR.


----------



## Carangil (9. Dezember 2008)

Nein. Möglicherweise ist es eher eine Standard-Aussage bei Spielen dieser Größe (dann könnte sie um so mehr stimmten). Da ich gegen Ende in der AoC-Beta war, kann ich mich an solche Aussagen recht gut erinnern, wohingegen WAR bis zur open Beta völlig an mir vorbei gegangen war.


----------



## Revington (9. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Mit "kritische Masse" meinst du wohl eher, dass der Betreiber des Spiels schwarze Zahlen schreibt - ansonsten werden die Server nämlich abgeschalten (siehe Fury, siehe HG:L, etc.). Es reicht absolut nicht, dass zur prime-time der gesamte Server eine volle Raidgruppe stellen kann und damit die "Spielmechanik" abgedeckt ist.



Nö, ich rede genau von der "kritschen Masse" an Spielern, die für die Spielmechanik nötig ist, weil es mir "als Spieler" egal sein kann und ist, ob die großartig Gewinn mit ihrem MMO machen oder gerade so über die Runden kommen. 
Mich interessiert nur, ob ich ingame das machen kann, was ich möchte, der rest ist eher nebensächlich für mich. 

Und wenn der Betreiber nicht gerade "geil" auf eine 25%+ Rendite ist, wird der sich auch mit 10%+ zufrieden geben.
Der größte Teil der Kosten bei AoC waren die Entwicklung und die ist nunmal nun schon zum größten Teil abgeschlossen.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Carangil schrieb:


> Nein. Möglicherweise ist es eher eine Standard-Aussage bei Spielen dieser Größe (dann könnte sie um so mehr stimmten). Da ich gegen Ende in der AoC-Beta war, kann ich mich an solche Aussagen recht gut erinnern, wohingegen WAR bis zur open Beta völlig an mir vorbei gegangen war.


Quellenangaben sind bei solchen Sachen nie verkehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carangil (9. Dezember 2008)

Auf die ganz Schnelle (dass sich diese Aussagen nicht mehr auf offiziellen Seiten finden lassen, dürfte klar sein):

Funcom initially estimated that they would need about 500,000 monthly subscriptions for a "break even" point to sustain the game.  The server maintenance costs and massive initial development time on a resource-heavy game like Age of Conan are such that this figure will need to be reached within six months of launch if there is any hope for the game to live on. 

Quelle: http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Epidemic...for-Subscribers

Ja, mit Sicherheit kann man diese Quelle kritisch sehen - sie deckt sich aber eben mit meinen Erinnerungen an das, was Funcom selbst gesagt hat. Ob Dich das überzeugt weiß ich nicht, aber wie gesagt: offizielle Statements wirst Du wohl auch nicht mehr finden und da ich weiß, was ich gelesen habe und mein Seelenheil nicht davon abhängt, Dich zu überzeugen (bei Deinem Avatar müsste es ja wohl eher umgekehrt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... belass ich es dabei.

Es geht nicht um die laufenden Kosten - da braucht's nicht so viele Abos um ein Spiel am Laufen zu halten - sondern um die Entwicklungskosten auch wieder reinzukriegen. Und die waren ausgesprochen hoch (mit allen Verschiebungen usw. - am Ende musste Funcom ja auch veröffentlichen).

Dass die momentanen Abo-Zahlen nicht reichen, kann man denke ich an den verschiedensten Anzeichen sehen (Serverzusammenlegungen, Entlassungen usw. - ja, das mag auch mit der momentanen Wirtschaftslage zu tun haben ... aber wenn's nur daran läge müsste ich bei anderen MMOs auch solche Dinge beobachten können).


----------



## OldboyX (9. Dezember 2008)

Revington schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich rede genau von der "kritschen Masse" an Spielern, die für die Spielmechanik nötig ist, weil es mir "als Spieler" egal sein kann und ist, ob die großartig Gewinn mit ihrem MMO machen oder gerade so über die Runden kommen.
> Mich interessiert nur, ob ich ingame das machen kann, was ich möchte, der rest ist eher nebensächlich für mich.



Wenn das Spiel nicht kostendeckend läuft, wird es vom Netz genommen und dann kannst du ingame gar nichts machen und das ist die maximale Beeinträchtigung deines Spielspasses. Und die "kritische Masse" damit das Spiel kostendeckend läuft ist - wie bereits erwähnt - sehr viel größer, als die Anzahl an Spielern um die "ingame Mechanik" abzudecken.


----------



## Revington (9. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel nicht kostendeckend läuft, wird es vom Netz genommen und dann kannst du ingame gar nichts machen und das ist die maximale Beeinträchtigung deines Spielspasses. Und die "kritische Masse" damit das Spiel kostendeckend läuft ist - wie bereits erwähnt - sehr viel größer, als die Anzahl an Spielern um die "ingame Mechanik" abzudecken.



Nicht wirklich, da es noch genügend andere Spiele gibt. 

Aber du hast einen interessanten Punkt angesprochen, der imho auch der entscheidende ist. Solange AoC die Kosten trägt und noch ein bischen Gewinn für FC abwirft, wird AoC nicht offline gehen. Der beste Beweis dafür, dass AoC so schnell nicht offline geht dürfte Anarchy Online sein - für heutige Maßstäbe wenig Spieler und läuft und läuft. 

Abgesehen davon bezieht sich mein Hinweis bzgl. Spielmechanik auch eher darauf, dass es leider sehr viele Leute gibt, die meinen, ein Spiel müsse so und so viele Spieler haben, damit es gut ist und sich für sie lohnt zu spielen. Vom reinen Spielspass her ist das aber völlig falsch gedacht, solange die Ingamesachen funktionieren ... und die Server Online sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Carangil schrieb:


> ...


Ich hab nicht dich gemeint. Sondern eher allgemein, da man bei diesem Thema einfach Quellen zu Zahlen angeben sollte, um Flames oder Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.

Und Tante Edith meint grad, dass Avatar-Flames out sind.


----------



## Carangil (9. Dezember 2008)

Och komm ... DAS war doch wirklich kein Avatar-Flame ... und auch nicht so gemeint.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja, nervt trotzdem, wenn jeder auf meinem Jesus rumhackt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asenerbe (10. Dezember 2008)

Carangil schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die laufenden Kosten - da braucht's nicht so viele Abos um ein Spiel am Laufen zu halten - sondern um die Entwicklungskosten auch wieder reinzukriegen. Und die waren ausgesprochen hoch (mit allen Verschiebungen usw. - am Ende musste Funcom ja auch veröffentlichen).




Genau das ist der springende Punkt, den aber viele "Spezialisten" hier, bei ihren Milchmädchenrechnungen nicht einkalkulieren!

Da kommen so Ansagen wie: DAOC hat viel weniger Spieler und gibt es auch schon sooo lange.....
Bloß das allein bei den Entwicklungskosten zischen den beiden Spielen (AOC / DAOC) Welten liegen, das will wohl manch einer nicht verstehen!?


----------



## erwo (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



Asenerbe schrieb:


> Genau das ist der springende Punkt, den aber viele "Spezialisten" hier, bei ihren Milchmädchenrechnungen nicht einkalkulieren!
> 
> Da kommen so Ansagen wie: DAOC hat viel weniger Spieler und gibt es auch schon sooo lange.....
> Bloß das allein bei den Entwicklungskosten zischen den beiden Spielen (AOC / DAOC) Welten liegen, das will wohl manch einer nicht verstehen!?



Und woher willst du wissen was daoc im Gegensatz zu AOC gekostet hat?

Genau so eine Milchmädchenrechnung, die Welt von daoc ist grösser als die von AOC, mit den Addons
vermutlich auch grösser als die von WoW + Addons.
Davon abgesehen war das Entwickeln früher nicht unbedingt einfacher...
Und die Logik die in daoc drinne steckt hat sicher viel Zeit gefressen.

Also Asenerbe, erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nicht hier schonwieder solcherlei Blödsinn verbreiten.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Asenerbe (10. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Und woher willst du wissen was daoc im Gegensatz zu AOC gekostet hat?



Naja. Man kann sich kindlich naiv stellen, oder es auch wirklich sein....


DAOC hat eine Entwicklungszeit von *1,5 Jahren*!

AOC gehört mit 4 Jahren Entwicklungszeit zu den teuersten MMO´s, und hat eine der längsten Entwicklungszeiten ( laut eigener Aussage von FC, siehe Link unten), was man auch an den "angezapften" Geldquellen sieht. ( Zum Vergleich. WAR benötigte 3 Jahre! )
http://community-de.ageofconan.com/wsp/con...mp;func_id=2250
Mythic war mit DAOC weder an der Börse, noch hatten sie Sponsoren die Millionenbeträge (!!) in das Spiel pumpten!

Schon rein aus zeitlichen Gründen ( die Jahre die zwischen DAOC und AOC ) auseinander liegen, kann man sie einfach nicht vergleichen!
Die Produktionen werden einfach immer aufwändiger, und damit auch die Kosten! 

Das man ein (selbsternanntes next gen mmo. Gut die Grafik von AOC sucht ja wirklich ihresgleichen...) nicht mit einem 8 Jahre alten Spiel ( das für damalige Verhältnisse von der Technik her gesehen schon nicht weltbewegend war...)
absolut nicht vergleich kann, sollte wohl jedem klar sein!

Das mal ganz abgesehen von der *2,5 Jahre längeren Entwicklungszeit*!


Hier also immer wieder Vergleiche zu ziehen mit DAOC hat ja auch nur wenige Spieler und läuft noch immer.... und bla,bla,blub ist einfach nur Unsinn.

Schönes Beispiel sind ja Hellgate London und Tabula Rasa. Die hatten auch ihre Spielerzahlen ( und sicherlich mehr als DAOC!!), aber eben weitaus nicht die, die sich die Betreiber erhofft hatten!




erwo schrieb:


> Also Asenerbe, erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solche Ergüsse lass ich mal unkommentiert....


----------



## Abrox (10. Dezember 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> *Schnipp*
> 
> Schönes Beispiel sind ja Hellgate London und Tabula Rasa. Die hatten auch ihre Spielerzahlen ( und sicherlich mehr als DAOC!!), aber eben weitaus nicht die, die sich die Betreiber erhofft hatten!
> 
> ...



Tabula Rasa und HG:L kannst du nicht gleichsetzen.

Tabula Rasa war ein MMORPG.
HG:L ein Hack&Slay.

HG:L ist letztendlich dem Hype erlegen.
Flagship hat damit gerechnet mehr Subscribers als Free Player zu haben. Dies ist leider nicht eingetroffen. Wär dies etwas anders gelaufen wär es nun bestimmt noch da und ein richtig großartiges Spiel. 

Tabula Rasa hatte nur Subscriber, konnte sich bestimmt noch halten. Wie viele aktive Spieler zum Ende noch waren weiß ich nicht, aber theoretisch hätte es noch Jahre weiterlaufen können ohne Kosten zu verursachen, lediglich mit geringem Gewinn.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Dezember 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> [...] den aber viele "Spezialisten" hier, bei ihren Milchmädchenrechnungen nicht einkalkulieren! [...]


Ich finde es immer herrlich, wie selbstverständlich von euch AoC-Gegnern ausgegangen wird, dass nur wir die Fehler hier machen. Bei euch ists doch auch nichts weiter als reine Spekulation, Annahmen, Wunschdenken und Milchmädchenrechnungen, die so aussehen, als ob man was von Finanzquartalsberichten verstehen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jüngstes Beispiel vollkommener Selbstfehleinschätzung: Wenn man zulange eine rosarote Brille auf hat, dann verseucht das mit der Zeit das Gehirn und man verliert den Blick für die Realität. Gesagt von "La Saint", im Kontext, dass wir deswegen, weil wir AoC mögen, den Blick auf die Realität, die nur "ihr" scheinbar seht, verloren haben.

Gehts noch selbstherrlicher und überheblicher aus eurer Ecke?


----------

